# Lace Party with Tanya Oct 13, 2014



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have chosen to focus on the variety of cast on and cast off styles available to us as knitters. Most of us learned 1 or 2 basic techniquesthe backward loop from one of our fingers or the long tail cast on.. Many of us never even knew what these styles were named much less that we had many other choices.

As knitters we have many different needs for beginnings and ends of our work. Sometimes we need really firm edges with little give as I needed when I did some wash clothes or eyeglass cases. Other times we need super stretchy edges as for socks or mittens. So it seems like a good thing to take a moment to organize our mental knitter's file on some of the choices we have.

A couple of books are on the market today with this as the subject. I will use the organization provided by the Leslie Ann Bestor book of 54 Methods Cast On Bind Off. I think it provides an organized overview that will help the ideas stick to us. She classifies cast ons as:

All Purpose
Ribbing with moderate stretch
Ribbing with lots of stretch
Super stretchy
Decorative
Provisional (or temporary) and Hems
Toe Up for socks (or mittens)
Circular starts.
End of Row (Slip Knot, backward loop)
Of course not on this list are the decorative edges such demonstrated in the books by ??????????? where we are treated to a museum of edge beginnings and finishings with bobbles, lace, and many other design features.

Assuming we all know the long tail and the backward loop methods, I would like to talk about the stretchy ones. The German Twisted Cast On is my favorite as it seems to me the stretchiest of any I have tried. Maybe some of you have others that you will talk about. This one is like the Long tail cast on with an extra twist on the thumb. Here is youtube link to see it being done. I found it infuriating to learn as I could not get the last twist right but once I did it is my favorite for so many projects.. The worst thing about it is that it uses about 30% more yarn to cast on than the long tail. Here are 2 videos for you to chose the teaching style that appeals to you.











The German Twisted Cast On is also called the Norwegian Cast on. In this next video we are shown how to use this for doing Purl stitches as well as the knit ones. So here is another way to do stretchy ribbing set ups:






The Italian Cast or Tubular cast on is the next one that I want to focus on. This is also a stretchy technique. `Once you get the order of moving the needle over and under the yarn wrapped on the fingers, it is very quick to do and it can be done in 2 colors as well. So this is great for beginning 2 color brioche knitting. The cast on is also the basis for the tubular beginning which is so commonly used on sock or sleeve cuffs. It is stretchy and almost looks like there is no cast on edge at all. The Italian or Tubular cast on is great for ribbing. It automatically sets you up for a 1x1 rib. There is actually a method for doing it for a 2x2 ribbing which I wont confuse you with now. Here are 2 videos that demonstrate this technique. Minor differences, same result. See which one you like better. Or even look for other videosso many on youtube these days.











Decorative edgeI have tried this horizontal braid, or Latvian braid on swatches a few times but have it in the back of my mind to incorporate it into a project. Now that I am doing hats again, it really calls to me. The Latvian or Horizontal braid is a very impressive detail to incorporate into our knitting. It can also be done in the middle of the fabric so it can be done in parallel rows for a real impressive detail. Here is a youtube video on how to do it:






Another great stretchy cast on is by Tillybuddy. It was demonstrated to me from a thrower style knitter which I cannot do because of a manual disability. But I did master it as a Continental knitter and it is a great cast on. One of the things about this cast on that I like is you dont need to figure the length of a long tail. Another neat aspect is that while slower to do each stitch, it also puts 2 stitches on the needle at once which gives you that extra time back. And because of the way the stitches come on to the needle, it is another good one for beginning ribbing.






So all of these are very stretchy cast ons that are interesting to learn, to do and add detail to our work. Hope you find learning these as fun as I did.

Nest post I will present some cast offs that may not be common. I hope this stimulates your thinking about techniques for getting work started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have chosen to focus on the variety of cast on and cast off styles available to us as knitters. Most of us learned 1 or 2 basic techniquesthe backward loop from one of our fingers or the long tail cast on.. Many of us never even knew what these styles were named much less that we had many other choices.
> 
> As knitters we have many different needs for beginnings and ends of our work. Sometimes we need really firm edges with little give as I needed when I did some wash clothes or eyeglass cases. Other times we need super stretchy edges as for socks or mittens. So it seems like a good thing to take a moment to organize our mental knitter's file on some of the choices we have.
> 
> ...


Tamarque- if you are within your time removing the 's' from the http: will render your links active!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm bookmarking this for future reference. Thank you.  Ann


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Links for above, hopefully in the correct order as presented in tamarque's very informative post:




































I just removed the "s" from the "https" to allow them to function as links.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I am also a student of CO and BO methods and I will be referring back to your post for further study. Thanks for your efforts to help us learn more about these useful methods of improving our knitting projects.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

"Another great stretchy cast on is by Tillybuddy. It was demonstrated to me from a thrower style knitter which I cannot do because of a manual disability. But I did master it as a Continental knitter and it is a great cast on. One of the things about this cast on that I like is you dont need to figure the length of a long tail. Another neat aspect is that while slower to do each stitch, it also puts 2 stitches on the needle at once which gives you that extra time back. And because of the way the stitches come on to the needle, it is another good one for beginning ribbing."

I use the above from your list for socks I make -works out great. Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Great resources, thank you, I will bookmark this!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

you have done a lot of research - a lot of information there.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your research! I've also bookmarked this thread.

I just cast on using a provisional cast on. The instructions came from the book you mentioned (54 methods....). I ended up using a cable from my interchangeable set as suggested. So excited as when I'm done, instead of transferring stitches from waste yarn, Ill hook up the size needles I need and knit down!

You tube is such a good resource too! Thanks for gathering it all together for us!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Already discussion on the go! I'll catch up in a bit but I wanted to share this link first.
These are some interesting free patterns that I came across today, by a designer named Adrien Antal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free&designer=Adrien%20Antal

Some are Ravelry downloads, others take you to her site - scroll down for the English version.
I especially like this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/imola


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. I bookmarked them all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamarque, This is excellent info, thanks! So glad you included the Latvian braid as I plan on making a pair of fingerless mitts that incorporate this technique.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW!!! We are off to a great start! Thank you, Tamarque! I can't wait to sit down and focus on everything you have shared with us. :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for a great start, Tamarque!! Some good solid information to study on.

Thank you, Mary for your start two weeks ago. In fact, all the starts have been excellent starting our focus in various things.. the travel starts and shares have been good additions to the summer activities we actually participated in.&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tamarque, This is excellent info, thanks! So glad you included the Latvian braid as I plan on making a pair of fingerless mitts that incorporate this technique.


I thought some people would really like this one. It is unique and decorative. I am thinking of using it on my next hat once the yarn is chosen. In researching some patterns for latvian braid this popped up on Pinterest. It shows doing the braid mid fabric and how to handle the twisting yarns which is critical in latvian braid. I think this will be very useful.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/322711129520304411/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Tamarque* Great start and lots of interesting info to learn from :thumbup: love the Lativian braid


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Already discussion on the go! I'll catch up in a bit but I wanted to share this link first.
> These are some interesting free patterns that I came across today, by a designer named Adrien Antal
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free&designer=Adrien%20Antal
> 
> ...


Those are very pretty patterns. I have downloaded the free one. Thank you for postiing. A gem.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for organizing and sharing this information.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, loved, loved, loved those patterns. I have put some in my library. 

Thanks, Tamarque, for your hard work and research. Looking forward to checking out all your links.


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

What a great resource. Thank you for organizing this info for us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That Latvian Braid is really cool! It does look complicated, but it is not. Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad this info is useful.. There are so many ways to cast on and cast off that i chose ones that either I liked and/or might be new to others. Figured to give everyone a few days to digest the techniques, or at least try them, and then I will send out some more techniques. I hope to collect a few that are matching cast on/cast off styles.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I just ordered the book from amazon 2 min ago after reading your post, got a good deal, 9.87 cdn plus shipping... Comes to 16 something. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have just gotten a post from Admin who moved the link to the Main Section. Posted for info on how to change its location back to the Lace Party but if anyone knows how to do this, given all the discussion already, please let me know.

BTW, I am delighted for all the new voices that are tuning in here. If we move the discussion to the Lace Party, please follow along and join us there. Hope this isn't too confusing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have the 54 cast on / bind off book in my Kindle. I like it because it has pictures so I can scroll through to see what might look nice on my particular project. Admittedly the long tail cast on has become my favorite, especially when I need to cast on a few hundred stitches as it is quick.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

johannecw said:


> Thank you for organizing and sharing this information.


Ditto for me! So nice of you and to see it all together! :thumbup:


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have chosen to focus on the variety of cast on and cast off styles available to us as knitters. Most of us learned 1 or 2 basic techniquesthe backward loop from one of our fingers or the long tail cast on.. Many of us never even knew what these styles were named much less that we had many other choices.
> 
> As knitters we have many different needs for beginnings and ends of our work. Sometimes we need really firm edges with little give as I needed when I did some wash clothes or eyeglass cases. Other times we need super stretchy edges as for socks or mittens. So it seems like a good thing to take a moment to organize our mental knitter's file on some of the choices we have.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to post these techniques. I am sure it took a great deal of time and I for one appreciate it, especially as a fairly new knitter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have just gotten a post from Admin who moved the link to the Main Section. Posted for info on how to change its location back to the Lace Party but if anyone knows how to do this, given all the discussion already, please let me know.
> 
> BTW, I am delighted for all the new voices that are tuning in here. If we move the discussion to the Lace Party, please follow along and join us there. Hope this isn't too confusing.


You will have to put 'Lace Party' in your title! you could copy and paste what you put in your first post into another one or just let this one ride!! I think it will be fine.. and it would be nice to hear from others that are interested in the same things we are!! just a thought... I will come back after work and look through them some more ...

Thanks for the links Jan!! I will look at them more this afternoon... I have been thinking of a shrug, hat, cowl, and fingerless mits for my DIL to be.. for Christmas.. Some of those shrugs and hats are perfect!


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you for the effort you put into this. It's a great resource that I will bookmark! And thanks to the rest of you for your additional, helpful comments.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Great info, will bookmark! My favorite stretchy cast on is Jeny's stretchy:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are very pretty patterns. I have downloaded the free one...


They were all free. She has a few others which aren't but I narrowed the search to the free ones.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...In researching some patterns for latvian braid this popped up on Pinterest. ...


Isn't that pretty! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... you could copy and paste what you put in your first post into another one or just let this one ride!! I think it will be fine...


I agree - no problem with leaving it as is for now. 
Perhaps in the future we should include something in the title about our "launching" point to attract people who aren't sure what the Lace Party is & are reluctant to join in because they think that it might be something "private."
So this Party's title could have been: *Lace Party - Cast ons/Cast Offs - with Tamarque October 12*
Mine will be next so I could call it: *Lace Party - Ashton miniKAL - with jscaplen October 26*


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...If we move the discussion to the Lace Party, please follow along and join us there. Hope this isn't too confusing.


Since we were moved to Main, some people who have joined in by commenting on Tamarque's original post might not realize "where" they are.

Besides a new title format that I just suggested, we might also have a standard welcome note at the start of each "session" so people would realize why they get messages on such a varied range of topics. I could draft something if you guys think it is a good idea. First, I have to go back & spend some time pursuing Tamarque's info/leads.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not offended in either category. Just as long as I can see the next bi-week link I'm happy.

I've enjoyed the home-cooked stew that inspired the posting of the two recipes in the previous bi-week's entries. It is rainy outside and it just seemed right to have a comforting soup and essentially a vegetable salad.

Just hope things are not too nerve straining wherever all y'all reside! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I just ordered the book from amazon 2 min ago after reading your post, got a good deal, 9.87 cdn plus shipping... Comes to 16 something. Thanks for the heads up


It really is a nice little book. Spiral bound so it stays open to your selected page and it travels really well. There are many videos online to research if you want a live demo, but having a book in my hand always trumps the computer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to post these techniques. I am sure it took a great deal of time and I for one appreciate it, especially as a fairly new knitter.


One of the things I love about knitting is there are so many ways to do it. Hopefully this journey on beginning and ending techniques will help create an exploratory mindset. Lots of fun ahead of you and KP is a great place to learn from and share your own journey.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you to all who taken part in this discussion and taken the time to provide links.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Decorative edgeI have tried this horizontal braid, or Latvian braid on swatches a few times but have it in the back of my mind to incorporate it into a project. Now that I am doing hats again, it really calls to me. The Latvian or Horizontal braid is a very impressive detail to incorporate into our knitting. It can also be done in the middle of the fabric so it can be done in parallel rows for a real impressive detail. Here is a youtube video on how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Tamarque, thanks so much for all this information in one place. There is so much to explore . It is just recently that I have begun to learn about how many different cast on and cast offs there are. I probably should get one of the books recommended as I never do know which to use when!
I learned the Latvian braid as part of the family tree MKAL and loved how it turned out- it was a decorative stitch, not the cast on. I also learned the two color cast on, which I had not done before. 
Here is a picture of the wip so far.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Do I see beads in your tree Caryn? Very nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great shawl Caryn!! I love that braided look! it goes perfect with the rest of it.. I still need to look at the links 

Kaixixang it is that time of year where all our summer dishes seem to be wearing down and we crave the more hearty meals. My husband loves Beef Stew and I like it ok enough to make it for him.. I'd rather have a beef soup  
I am seeing a lot of squash in the store now.. I love it and its a nice change..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your start on the shawl and family tree. I see those beads.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your start on the shawl and family tree. I see those beads.


That is super! (I am supposed to be following along with that KAL also, and have too many other things that I am trying to finish up for Christmas, but I will have the pattern!)  It is looking great! That Latvian Braid is a really nice touch and looks fun to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, I like your suggestion for the LP title. Incorporating the subject is a great idea!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Do I see beads in your tree Caryn? Very nice.


Thanks Melanie. Yes, I photographed it upside down. The beads are at the tips of the branches.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great shawl Caryn!! I love that braided look! it goes perfect with the rest of it..


Thanks Ronie. It really was fun to see how it worked out. It is wonderful to have YouTube in order to see how to do the stitch. I really am a very visual learner!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your start on the shawl and family tree. I see those beads.


Thanks Bev. I have stopped because my count of the stir itches at this point is not correct and I have to figure out how I am going to fudge it so it looks okay and I can continue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is super! (I am supposed to be following along with that KAL also, and have too many other things that I am trying to finish up for Christmas, but I will have the pattern!) It is looking great! That Latvian Braid is a really nice touch and looks fun to do.


Thanks Toni, it was fun to learn and to do!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Jane, I like your suggestion for the LP title. Incorporating the subject is a great idea!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...the family tree MKAL and loved how it turned out...


It turned out lovely! That Latvian braid is striking, isn't it?


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

thank you very much for the links and book recommendation. What's "lace party"?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree - no problem with leaving it as is for now.
> Perhaps in the future we should include something in the title about our "launching" point to attract people who aren't sure what the Lace Party is & are reluctant to join in because they think that it might be something "private."
> So this Party's title could have been: *Lace Party - Cast ons/Cast Offs - with Tamarque October 12*
> Mine will be next so I could call it: *Lace Party - Ashton miniKAL - with jscaplen October 26*


Very good suggestions. Just concerned that some folks on LP may lose the fact that the thread is in the Main Section.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> thank you very much for the links and book recommendation. What's "lace party"?


Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace on KP. Dragonflylace needed to back away for personal reasons but everyone else cont'd to chat and keep the group going. Several others, like myself, joined at some point and others left. Such is the nature of groups. We have organized ourselves so that someone takes the lead every 2 weeks to begin a conversation and the group just takes off with it. We have created our own KAL on the Random Monet shawl and there is separate page on KP called the Random Monet Parade. You can do a search for that to see the shawls people did. We also initiated the Conversation on Color and one on texture that Designer 1234 (Shirley) led. It is actually a small knitting group within KP that is open for others to join as they will. Having a core of the same people has allowed us to get to know each other more fully so our conversations have a lot of personal connection in them as you may have noticed. It has been great fun and lots of learning and mutual support on many levels. Feel free to join us. All you need to do is show up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--Your Latvian braid came out very well. Good job.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It turned out lovely! That Latvian braid is striking, isn't it?


Thanks Jane. Yes, it really does stand out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--Your Latvian braid came out very well. Good job.


Thanks Tamarque. Now I have to try out some of the other techniques you have pointed us to!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Since we were moved to Main, some people who have joined in by commenting on Tamarque's original post might not realize "where" they are.
> 
> Besides a new title format that I just suggested, we might also have a standard welcome note at the start of each "session" so people would realize why they get messages on such a varied range of topics. I could draft something if you guys think it is a good idea. First, I have to go back & spend some time pursuing Tamarque's info/leads.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> thank you very much for the links and book recommendation. What's "lace party"?


The lace party is for anyone who loves to knit lace... We do some projects together and some on our own and share what we are doing... every 1 or 2 weeks someone else hosts it.. It is really a lot of fun.. You can go to the *Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities* section and look back at some of our other weeks and see what we enjoy... it is open to all of the KP members..


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks. Masterful resource!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have three skeins of repurposed cashmere already.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have three skeins of repurposed cashmere already.


Congratulations!!! Do you know how you want to use them?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have three skeins of repurposed cashmere already.


Wow you have really been working hard on this... Do you have a winder? or is this by hand? my wrist would be hurting like crazy... What color is your Cashmere? I have a sweater in black that is Cashmere... I don't think I would re purpose it though... if it were the tan one maybe.. but I chose black!!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the interesting information posted here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni and Ronie, I have three men XXL cashmere sweaters, purchased at a garage sale for $2 each. One cream, one rust and one tan. It is lace weight, so I am planning on using the three colors together to make my Magic Vest. I also have a royal blue one that I am hoping I can use with the tan and rust to add a dash of color to my Magic Vest. However, I think the blue one is going to have that fragility that Tamarque was talking about, so not sure how that one will unwind.

Ronie, I am unraveling onto a Niddy Noddy which requires a lot of winding and results in hanks. Yes, it would probably bother your wrist. I do have a swift and yarn winder that I will use later in the process. Jessica Jean knits as she unravels and then washes and blocks, but I like to know what is coming on my yarn-knots, tears etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I sure am envious of you Bev finding all those cashmere sweaters at yard sales. When I look in Sal's boutique it is all acrylics. I couldn't even find things with buttons if you can believe last year. Your community must have a lot of high end folks living there! Maybe I should take a field trip? (LOL)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I sure am envious of you Bev finding all those cashmere sweaters at yard sales. Maybe I should take a field trip? (LOL)


Maybe we all should!  How special to be able to get such wonderful yarn at such an incredible price! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That sure sounds like a lot of work Bev. I bet it will be worth it tho when you can have all that cashmere for your magic vest, I don't think I would ever be that industrious!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! Jane sent me the link because I couldn't find you guys!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello everyone! Jane sent me the link because I couldn't find you guys!


How good to finally hear from you again, Umoza!!! Did you show off your big beading job yet? Also, did you take a prize? I hope that all is well with you.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm happy to see you here, Umoza; I hope you are able to fit some knitting/beading into your busy life!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> How good to finally hear from you again, Umoza!!! Did you sow off your big beading job yet? Also, did you take a prize? I hope that all is well with you.


No, that's it in my avatar. My advisor's husband died suddenly and she won't return until the beginning of 2015. So I have time for my smaller complementary cuff. The large piece is done except for the backing.
The last almost 2 months have been spent at the hospital with DD1. She developed radiation poisoning and eventually had to have the 2 small toes on her right foot amputated. Hopefully she will be released to come home with me and do her physical therapy at home.

Jane mentioned that the Lace Party is going to do an Ashton KAL. Is that still planned?
Thanks for all of your prayers and good thoughts! Umoza


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, the Ashton KAL is still on the books!! It will start either next week, or the week after... I'm a bit hazy about that, as it's been changed once or twice!!! Supposedly, this is a quick knit! Anyhow, the thread will have "Lace Party" in the title, to make it easier for all of us to find.
I'm sorry your daughter is going through such hard timesit must be very hard for both you and her.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Umoza!!! SO glad to hear from you!!! Happy dance!!  Praying you will soon be through your hard times and that your DD will recover soon.

I think the Ashton KAL will be starting in about 2 weeks.

Caryn, I wanted to have nice yarn for my Magic Vest and it takes 6 skeins. That can add up to a lot of money, but with my repurposed stuff, I will pay $6 for that vest. Works for me. 

You are all welcome to come for a field trip.  Best to make it next summer. Garage sale season is just about over.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...an Ashton KAL. Is that still planned?


Yes - due to start on October 26. I might be a day late with the initial post because I will be reffing at a an out of town swim meet which will be on all weekend - then I have a 3 1/2 hour drive to get back home.
I hope to make another post on that in the next day or so - regarding sizes & yarns. I guess anyone who is going to join in has their yarn planned by now, though... except me.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> . I guess anyone who is going to join in has their yarn planned by now, though... except me.


I don't have my yarn yet either.LOL

What fabulous beading Umoza!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I don't have my yarn yet either.LOL...


I am going to use yarn from my stash. I just have to decide which one for which I have suitable (& enough) beads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I remember you telling us about this.. XXL that is a lot of yarn! I think you might of gotten the deal of the century  We have a second hand clothing store in a upscale town not far from me.. all the proceeds go to help with breast cancer. I am going to start looking at their sweaters.. I am a regular and am about ready to get my discount 

Umoza I am so happy to see you back!!! I pray your daughter recovers fully and that her physical therapist is a great one that she really likes!! I am sure she will be back to her old self real soon 

I have my yarn for the Ashton. I probably bought too much but then I don't see that as being a problem LOL  I am going to make the larger one. My granddaughter will be 16 and nearly full size .. She will like one to wear to school dances I'm sure..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Umoza. Sorry to hear you have been having issues but hope all will be well in the end.

I plan to use stash yarn for my Ashton. Of course I am so slow that it will probably be next summer before I finish it, lol. Beads or no beads will be decided after I chose a yarn. Beads would also be from the stash.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Umoza--so happy to hear from you and know you are still in the loop. Family illness is very time and energy consuming. Hope your daughter moves into a more healing mode. That must have been very frightening for you and your family.

I am sorry to say that I will not be joining in the Ashton KAL as much as I was looking forward to it. I had my yarn picked out and all. My commitment to the Farmer's Market seems to be taking all my time in producing items to sell there. But I will stay tuned in as there will always be other things to chat about.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Umoza! We are so glad to hear from you! I am so sorry to hear that it has been so hard for you and your daughter. I pray that things are on the up-swing for you both. That would be so nice if she could stay with you while doing therapy.

Happy Dance #2 (1st was for Umoza!) Congratulations, tamarque! Happy Producing for your Farmer's Market! That is so great that you are able to sell your items there. :thumbup:

Now, we just need to decide what is the best way to CO for the Ashton. It is a good thing we have almost two weeks to decide.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I am working at the selling Toni. Let's hope the season pans out. I sure could use the money and the publicity.

FYI everyone, I have spoken with Shirley and we are choosing a date for me to do a KP workshop. I am excited by this but also nervous. It is a big undertaking and I have to redo the entire pattern with a couple of different sizes with pics and written instructions. Big challenge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, I am working at the selling Toni. Let's hope the season pans out. I sure could use the money and the publicity.
> 
> FYI everyone, I have spoken with Shirley and we are choosing a date for me to do a KP workshop. I am excited by this but also nervous. It is a big undertaking and I have to redo the entire pattern with a couple of different sizes with pics and written instructions. Big challenge.


You've got this!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, I am working at the selling Toni. Let's hope the season pans out. I sure could use the money and the publicity.
> 
> FYI everyone, I have spoken with Shirley and we are choosing a date for me to do a KP workshop. I am excited by this but also nervous. It is a big undertaking and I have to redo the entire pattern with a couple of different sizes with pics and written instructions. Big challenge.


Very cool!! Looking forward to it, Tamarque.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back Umoza. Good to hear from you and see your lovely beadwork. Hope your daughter is on the way to mending and able to be with you for support while she does her therapy.

Tamarque that is great. What will you be teaching? I am sure you will do a super job!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a toddler jacket, miter square that I did for when the gd was 2 yrs old. Shirley saw it and was interested in my teaching it. I wanted to write up the pattern to sell anyway, so this will get me moving in that direction. I like teaching but have never done anything of this magnitude or online. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooo,ooo, been wanting to learn the mitered squares.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo,ooo, been wanting to learn the mitered squares.


Bev, miter squares are easy and fun. Best of all no seams to sew, just ends to work in. Probably more challenging with neck and arm hole facing. I have seen miter squares with the section with shaping added.

Umozo, wishing and praying for you and your daughter. Good luck with your bead project. Glad to see you back.

Has anyone else noticed our thread has not appeared or is it one of those "snakes" I was always told would bite me if the thing I was looking for was a snake. Sooooo easy to not see the thing I am looking for and it may right where I am looking.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It was placed in the main section Tricia, I imagine it will be hard to find if your not getting notices.. maybe you can put it on your desktop and pop in every day...  

I have decided that I won't be beading the Ashton. I want it "simply elegant" LOL .. plus unless I order online my sources are limited.. you would think that with 2 bead shops in town that I would be able to find them ..

Great news Tamaraque I am sure you will have a great turnout!! and best of luck with your farmers market... once they get to know you the will look for you each season


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Yippee! I'm psyched to learn about the miter squared toddler jacket... I'd love to make one!

Tricia... are you looking for the lace party thread? It's here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-288972-45.html
We have both threads running together because Admin. moved Tamarque's thread into the main forum, and some folks wanted to keep on in the older one!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Umoza, so glad to hear from you! Very sad about the circumstances, but am praying for you and DD. Love the beaded project as your avatar. 

Tamarque, congrats on taking on a class for KP! That will be great for you. Hoping that you sell a lot of stuff at the next Farmers market. 

When is it that we plan on making the Magic Vest? Hopefully I can do that one - I won't be doing the Ashton. 

I forgot to take pics of my SweaterBabe scarves today. Oh well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I just wanted to mention this pattern on Ravelry. The design is done completely by increases and decreases in every row. I will favorite this in case one day I have the time to give it a try. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I just wanted to mention this pattern on Ravelry. ...


It is quite interesting, isn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I forgot to take pics of my SweaterBabe scarves today....


Oh, I forgot to share mine. I am planning on blocking it again because I didn't quite get the effect that I wanted. I took some pics to share first, though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I just wanted to mention this pattern on Ravelry. The design is done completely by increases and decreases in every row. I will favorite this in case one day I have the time to give it a try.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws


My, my, what interesting color play. 

Love your scarf, Jane. Gorgeous color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Love your scarf, Jane. Gorgeous color.


Thank you


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very interesting KittyChris. Looks like a new technique to learn 

Jane, you got the dog to sit still long enough to wrap the shawl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ..Jane, you got the dog to sit still long enough to wrap the shawl!


Getting him to stay isn't the problem but usually he looks away as soon as I lift the camera.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Yippee! I'm psyched to learn about the miter squared toddler jacket... I'd love to make one!
> 
> Tricia... are you looking for the lace party thread? It's here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-288972-45.html
> We have both threads running together because Admin. moved Tamarque's thread into the main forum, and some folks wanted to keep on in the older one!


I found it, but never saw it on Main. I can find it it active topics but have searched the Main section several days. Like I said, "the snake that could bite me."


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your scarf is so pretty Jane. I love the expression you caught on your doggie's face! "Is she really making me do this?"


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Your scarf is so pretty Jane.


Thanks. I wish that I had had something more colourful on hand - after seen the other lovely, bright FOs. I go so often for neutrals when I am buying yarn without a particular project in mind.


> I love the expression you caught on your doggie's face! "Is she really making me do this?"


He does have the most expressive face - & those gorgeous eyes... The slight fish-eye lens effect accentuates the expression.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Are the Sweater Babe scarves from a KAL? They are very nice! And such a wonderful model you have, Jane! :thumbup: That is a unique and fun way to show your work. I wonder what my big dog would do.... 

Chris, the Magic Vest KAL starts 11/30. It is going to be fun, I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I found it, but never saw it on Main. I can find it it active topics but have searched the Main section several days. Like I said, "the snake that could bite me."


Tricia--it is titled Cast Ons/Cast Offs


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--your dog pic gave me a good laugh after your words of not liking the way it blocked. Maybe it is my bizarre humor but I thought 'she really felt/thought it went to the dog (lol).


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I just wanted to mention this pattern on Ravelry. The design is done completely by increases and decreases in every row. I will favorite this in case one day I have the time to give it a try.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws


That is an amazing pattern! The wrap looks almost embroidered...I think it would require a lot of patience-- but what a great opportunity for playing with color!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I just wanted to mention this pattern on Ravelry. The design is done completely by increases and decreases in every row. I will favorite this in case one day I have the time to give it a try.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws


That is interesting. Do you have the pattern? Would love to know more about the technique.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I forgot to share mine. I am planning on blocking it again because I didn't quite get the effect that I wanted. I took some pics to share first, though.


That's such a nice lacy scarf--I love the color. You did a really great job with it. Your little dog looks like a sweety pie!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just finished these mitts. They are called Brooklyn Mitts by Pam Powers. I used a long tail cast on, a 3 needle join, a provisional cast on for the thumb, a regular bind off and a stretchy bind off for the thumb. I don't know the name of the stretchy bind off. It was knit tog the first 2 sts on the left needle through the back loops, then slip the new stitch on the right needle back to the left one and repeat.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> They were all free. She has a few others which aren't but I narrowed the search to the free ones.


I hadn't realise they were all free. Silly me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I havent been receiving alerts for this thread. There has been lots going on!
Lovely to see Umoza back but I am sorry to hear about her daughter. I shall try and keep up!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just finished these mitts. They are called Brooklyn Mitts by Pam Powers. I used a long tail cast on, a 3 needle join, a provisional cast on for the thumb, a regular bind off and a stretchy bind off for the thumb. I don't know the name of the stretchy bind off. It was knit tog the first 2 sts on the left needle through the back loops, then slip the new stitch on the right needle back to the left one and repeat.


Oh, how pretty! I Love these little mitts!! The lacy part is really nice... And the bind off sounds very fancy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitty Chris I love that!!! It is something I will have to look into in the next year !! LOL

Jane that is beautiful.. I love your model... I am glad I am not the only one who re-blocks things  were lucky we can!! 

Caryn those are great! I don't care for too many of them.. Its just me.. but the cut off of the fingers makes my hands look fat!!! LOL I think these are delicate enough of and look very nice..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Interesting design Caryn. The colors work well together.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Now, that I am not getting notices from KP again, I look closer at things and see that we have the right "title". Good work. Amazing you got it changed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Now, that I am not getting notices from KP again, I look closer at things and see that we have the right "title". Good work. Amazing you got it changed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Caryn, love your fingerless mitts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Are the Sweater Babe scarves from a KAL?


Yes - an MKAL, actually.


> And such a wonderful model you have, Jane!


I have been meaning to "use" him before but kept forgetting. I stole the idea from a person on Ravelry who uses her German Shepherd all of the time. It has become a bit of a trademark, I think. I am disappointed if I don't see at least one shot of her dog modelling for her - usually with a tiara or some-such on his/her head. 
Oh, the indignities our 4-legged friends must endure at our hands!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--your dog pic gave me a good laugh ... I thought 'she really felt/thought it went to the dog (lol).


Could be the story of my life - gone to the dogs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> That's such a nice lacy scarf--I love the color. You did a really great job with it.


Thank you 


> Your little dog looks like a sweety pie!!


He is a real character. I love him to pieces.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just finished these mitts. They are called Brooklyn Mitts...


Lovely work & great colour combo.
I can see the Brooklyn Bridge inspiration in there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been meaning to "use" him before but kept forgetting. I stole the idea from a person on Ravelry who uses her German Shepherd all of the time. It has become a bit of a trademark, I think. I am disappointed if I don't see at least one shot of her dog modelling for her - usually with a tiara or some-such on his/her head.
> Oh, the indignities our 4-legged friends must endure at our hands!


Our dog handlers let us have our way on occasions to humor us. Good thing they have a sense of humor.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... Brooklyn Mitts by Pam Powers...


I went on Ravelry to check them out. She has some nice boot liners to go with it. I haven't seen the ones with the stirrup-type bottom before. Nice set. I might pursue this as Christmas gifts.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brooklyn-boot-liners--mitts
She also has a special on: _Buy 2 patterns, get 1 of equal or lesser value for free. _


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--love your mitts. I know the bind off you describe. It is a nice stretchy on and easy to do.

Mary--loved your pics. Liked your comment about the different view of Vermont from the other side of the lake. Reminds us to change our perspective often to see a bigger truth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is beautiful.. I love your model...


Thank you 


> I am glad I am not the only one who re-blocks things  were lucky we can!!


She has very specific blocking instructions - the idea begin to keep the tail ends puffy. The diamond lace strips in between on the ends is supposed to gather it in & make it look ruffled. I was being very careful not to stretch it too much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Now, that I am not getting notices from KP again, I look closer at things and see that we have the right "title". Good work. Amazing you got it changed.


Perseverance, perseverance. Like the woman in Ronie's story.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh good Tanya. I am so glad you were able to get us back together again!

Thanks to all for the nice things said about the mitts. I chose them because I liked the lacy look at the top. I did learn lots of new techniques, which was fun. It came as a kit, so I really didn't have to figure out the color combo - easy peasy! In looking at the pics, I also could probably reblock, as I see one is shorter than the other.

Thanks for that link Jane. I never thought to look for other things. Those boot liners will be a great addition as I am doing these as a gift too. Also I wondered about the name. Now I know why Brooklyn!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Now, that I am not getting notices from KP again, I look closer at things and see that we have the right "title". Good work. Amazing you got it changed.


Oh!! Thanks for pointing it out!! I hadn't noticed, as I've been getting my notices this week, for a change!
Thanks for getting it changed, Tanya ... I'm impressed!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane/Caryn--missed that link you sent. The Bklyn Bridge definitely. It really is one of the greatest bridges. Norma, you would love it. And you can walk across it and see the Manhattan Bridge and the Williamsbury bridge. They were critically active in their day but still important today. All 3 bridges connect downtown Manhattan and downtown Brooklyn, both major business sections of the City.

Okay, time to go pay mortgage payments. Almost finished turning the garlic section of the garden for planting. The weather is superb for working outside in the dirt. Hope everyone has such gorgeous weather. Will touch base later.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Did anyone see this discussion? It is a great stash buster and a way to use up all those left over pieces of yarn that are too small. Read the article for more information but it seems yarn scraps are joined with a knot, the ends are part of the design element. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292348-2.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a nice surprise! I was thinking it was a new thread  I'm glad you were able to get it fixed. I would love for more people to find us and share their experiences with us but I am like a lot of us.. my email messages don't always get to me.. I'm not sure why this one worked ... but I'm glad it did.. most of this week has been hit and miss so I have had to go hunting.. 

I did see that Tricia.. I have thought of doing something like that.. I have plenty of balls of yarn that aren't enough for anything much..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--that was a good reminder to me for using up the odd bits and balls that accumulate--even the scraps I throw out.

I hope everyone finds the thread now. It was so confusing but so many were unhappy that I pursued it. I think we should wait a few days to make sure all the regulars here are tuned in. Then will post more about cast ons and cast offs. Does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...wait a few days to make sure all the regulars here are tuned in. Then will post more about cast ons and cast offs. Does that sound like a good idea?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since I know that the main Operating System of KP is Windows based...I'm not surprised that Admin was able to change the title with all of us still able to read the current information.

Admin and I have a careful relationship...I don't try to suggest titles for topics that they need for continuation thread names, and they let me have the category I intended to post without moving it.

Note that I don't have that many started posts.

On the heath care news - I've just arrived back home from an ENT visit and found out I've lost approximately 3.5 pounds. Dental Soft diet doesn't allow much carbohydrates of the bread, breading, or wrap to be added to my intake. And, since I have to hold my nose while swallowing pills, I cannot afford to go after as many sweet liquids. And the solids are limited since I am having fun keeping my nose clear.

On the savory meal I've just had seconds of:
Cookie sheet baked boneless-skinless chicken breasts with Savory, garlic, white pepper, salt, and Merlot (sprinkled on first so the spices stay on). Cook at 300 degrees Fahrenheit until smelling really good and about 1 to 1.5 hours has passed. You don't want 3/4 cooked chicken!

If you want for later warming, the spicing --> Cayenne powder (lightly), and a sprinkling of salt. You don't want TOO much salt while cooking!

Yes, you can substitute olive oil as the slow cooking is the main trick to produce the "Dental Soft" chicken. I didn't have any difficulty until the rewarmed chicken cooled a little. My problem, not yours.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That is interesting. Do you have the pattern? Would love to know more about the technique.


Tanya, no, I don't have the pattern yet. Even though patterns seem relatively inexpensive, I have to not allow myself to buy any until I am ready to try. I have several magazines and even a couple of books I got on sales. I really need to start looking through them again so I can remember what the heck it was that I bought them for. LOL not that I have time for any. In fact I purchased the recent SusannaIC MKAL shawl and may never get to it any time soon. 
And no pics again today of my SweaterBabe scarf as it is so dreary out. But we really needed the rain, so that is good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> ........
> 
> On the heath care news - I've just arrived back home from an ENT visit and found out I've lost approximately 3.5 pounds. Dental Soft diet doesn't allow much carbohydrates of the bread, breading, or wrap to be added to my intake. And, since I have to hold my nose while swallowing pills, I cannot afford to go after as many sweet liquids. And the solids are limited since I am having fun keeping my nose clear.
> 
> ...


So glad you are getting back on track. Not eating processed carbs can only be good for your health.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, no, I don't have the pattern yet. Even though patterns seem relatively inexpensive, I have to not allow myself to buy any until I am ready to try. I have several magazines and even a couple of books I got on sales. I really need to start looking through them again so I can remember what the heck it was that I bought them for. LOL not that I have time for any. In fact I purchased the recent SusannaIC MKAL shawl and may never get to it any time soon.
> And no pics again today of my SweaterBabe scarf as it is so dreary out. But we really needed the rain, so that is good.


Know what you mean. Even limiting myself extremely, I still collect way to many patterns and books. I keep trying to find that extra day in the week but it is so elusive. But I sure would like more info on that knitting technique. It is stunning. Wish I knew if it had a particular name to look up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Way to go, Tanya, for getting LP all switched around and back! I am very grateful that I have not had the continuation problems that others have had and have been able to keep up.

Caryn, your Brooklyn Mitts are very nice! I really like the lace finish on them. :thumbup:

KX, your chicken sounds so delicious! I am glad to hear you are doing so well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I have to not allow myself to buy any until I am ready to try...


I keep trying this but it doesn't work really well.


> I purchased the recent SusannaIC MKAL shawl and may never get to it any time soon...


Oh - you should cast on that one! It is lovely. I am about to move on to clue 5 this evening.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KX, so glad to hear you are getting back on track.

I've got one sweater into hanks. Got 8 skeins.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Best part of the chicken bake - Because of the 300 degree Fahrenheit slow cooking, you do not have to cover the chicken. Let it brown!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Best part of the chicken bake - Because of the 300 degree Fahrenheit slow cooking, you do not have to cover the chicken. Let it brown!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I forgot to share mine. I am planning on blocking it again because I didn't quite get the effect that I wanted. I took some pics to share first, though.


Beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds good to me.


Good to me too. I am now getting alerts :thumbup:

I did have to play hunt-the-thread.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang, I am glad there is some improvement. It has sounded horrendous for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have nearly finished the baby shawl that I am knitting so the sweaterbabe mkal has gone on the back burner. 
I want to finish this as DD is getting married in February and wants me to knit this
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
I ordered some yarn last week but I am "keeper of the dress" and when it arrived on Monday the yarn is too yellow. Her dress is ivory and the yarn was labelled off white. I have ordered an alternative which should arrive today so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I will post pictures of the shawl and the yarn shortly.
All this has happened very quickly as she had always said no to her partner (previous bad experience).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...DD is getting married in February and wants me to knit this
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4 ...


Nice! I have wanted to knit a BooKnits design for a while now & have finally signed onto an MKAL. She has some fantastic designs. Your DD sure knows how to pick them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Norma, I love that shawl. It is already in my favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Norma, it's beautiful! It will look gorgeous over a wedding gown. Are you doing it in white or a contrasting color?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Norma, it's beautiful! It will look gorgeous over a wedding gown. Are you doing it in white or a contrasting color?


DD would like it ivory. The first yarn I bought was far too yellow so I have had a second try and this looks OK. When I have finished the bay blanket, I will post some pics.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> KX, so glad to hear you are getting back on track.
> 
> I've got one sweater into hanks. Got 8 skeins.


Good work! I am so impressed :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DD would like it ivory. The first yarn I bought was far too yellow so I have had a second try and this looks OK. When I have finished the bay blanket, I will post some pics.


Looking forward to seeing the baby blanket. Glad you were able to get the yarn to match the dress. How exciting for you to be able to make that beautiful shawl for tour dd's wedding.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang that chicken sounds wonderful... I love how you describe the way to cook it.. after all those spices do need to stick to something.. and the wine in just a sprinkle like that sounds great!! I have been know to drown my chicken in wine!! good but a little over powering..LOL congrats on the weight loss... mine is still dropping too... but mine was gained with meds... if I had known the weight would come back off I would be antsy for it to be gone.. but I am finding this a nice surprise...LOL not thin by any means but my jeans fit better now and I can take my wedding rings off and on!! 

Norma that is stunning it is so good that you have the dress!! Whites are so hard to match.. We tried to go for cream on our house paint and ended up with yellow.. its fine.. and since we plan on living here for a very long time I am sure we will find cream some year...LOL


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats a perfect pattern for a wedding shawl! It has a kind of vintage charm with its long points...very graceful! Ivory is a difficult color to match... Are you planning on beads?



Normaedern said:


> I have nearly finished the baby shawl that I am knitting so the sweaterbabe mkal has gone on the back burner.
> I want to finish this as DD is getting married in February and wants me to knit this
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> I ordered some yarn last week but I am "keeper of the dress" and when it arrived on Monday the yarn is too yellow. Her dress is ivory and the yarn was labelled off white. I have ordered an alternative which should arrive today so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I will post pictures of the shawl and the yarn shortly.
> All this has happened very quickly as she had always said no to her partner (previous bad experience).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a beautiful choice by your DD Norma. Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to Home Depot to try to pick out white paint for our walls... Something perfectly white appearing next to another color will look brown or green or blue on a wall by itself! Very frustrating!! I finally just grabbed something with a yellow cast...it looks white now!!



Ronie said:


> Norma that is stunning it is so good that you have the dress!! Whites are so hard to match.. We tried to go for cream on our house paint and ended up with yellow.. its fine.. and since we plan on living here for a very long time I am sure we will find cream some year...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I went to Home Depot to try to pick out white paint for our walls... Something perfectly white appearing next to another color will look brown or green or blue on a wall by itself! Very frustrating!! I finally just grabbed something with a yellow cast...it looks white now!!


Any colour can be tricky to match- look at how dye lots in yarn come up with subtle but unacceptable colour differences. The double moss stitch jacket I knit recently was a case in point. Because I was tired I had not noticed in the shop that I had three different dye lots- and I had misplaced the docket. one cream was nearly a brown, and the other two were more to a yellow. My friend was going to dye it blue- but I don't know if she managed to do it in time- she left for Europe the Sunday after I left for Australia. I guess I will hear how she went when I get home. Not long now till Tuesday. And thank goodness the first Hearing is over.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I went to Home Depot to try to pick out white paint for our walls... Something perfectly white appearing next to another color will look brown or green or blue on a wall by itself! Very frustrating!! I finally just grabbed something with a yellow cast...it looks white now!!


Very few whites are really white. All white paint it tinted except for ceiling white--that is the whitest white you can get. And how it looks in a room is another story altogether. I would imagine it is the same with yarn. Even the kind of yarn used will take dyes/bleaching differently. The ideal would be to have a sample of the dress to use for matching the yarn to it. This is probably not possible, but it is the ideal.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Any colour can be tricky to match- look at how dye lots in yarn come up with subtle but unacceptable colour differences. The double moss stitch jacket I knit recently was a case in point. Because I was tired I had not noticed in the shop that I had three different dye lots- and I had misplaced the docket. one cream was nearly a brown, and the other two were more to a yellow. My friend was going to dye it blue- but I don't know if she managed to do it in time- she left for Europe the Sunday after I left for Australia. I guess I will hear how she went when I get home. Not long now till Tuesday. And thank goodness the first Hearing is over.


That sounds like frustrating shopping! The lighting in the shop probably convinced you you had all the same color...I hope you arrive home to some lovely blue yarn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> .............
> I want to finish this as DD is getting married in February and wants me to knit this
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> I ordered some yarn last week but I am "keeper of the dress" and when it arrived on Monday the yarn is too yellow. Her dress is ivory and the yarn was labelled off white. I have ordered an alternative which should arrive today so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I will post pictures of the shawl and the yarn shortly.
> All this has happened very quickly as she had always said no to her partner (previous bad experience).


That pattern looks so fitting. It reminds me of the older castles with their baroque style trims. I can see it beautifully worn. What kind of yarn did you chose?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> That sounds like frustrating shopping! The lighting in the shop probably convinced you you had all the same color...I hope you arrive home to some lovely blue yarn!


That would be good, the jacket was quite tricky in places, to knit, and it was very frustrating that I had made such a basic error. It also shows that the shop assistant was not being helpful- usually they will check that you have made sure when buying so much yarn. I certainly learned my lesson over that one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> That sounds like frustrating shopping! The lighting in the shop probably convinced you you had all the same color...I hope you arrive home to some lovely blue yarn!


what i have done is take the yarn outdoors to look at it under natural light. this is not an unusual thing to do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Thats a perfect pattern for a wedding shawl! It has a kind of vintage charm with its long points...very graceful! Ivory is a difficult color to match... Are you planning on beads?


Yes, the dress has sequins and DD would like beads.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

hello again, l finished that hat l was working on. (twice now!).my gd got to ride in the wagon the other day... she got A good glow, Not quite a sunburn so I decided to make her a sun hat. seldom use a pattern (okay so I'm stuburn! & it's not my first hat). whipped it out with lace & bobbles, went to block it, it fit my 25 yr old. So having plenty of the yarn just started again what ya think. now auntie Amber and Allie will match.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> hello again, l finished that hat l was working on. (twice now!).my gd got to ride in the wagon the other day... she got A good glow, Not quite a sunburn so I decided to make her a sun hat. seldom use a pattern (okay so I'm stuburn! & it's not my first hat). whipped it out with lace & bobbles, went to block it, it fit my 25 yr old. So having plenty of the yarn just started again what ya think. now auntie Amber and Allie will match.


Clever you!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the laciness of the hats!! And the color way is really nice...it'll be fun to see the big and little versions together on their respective heads!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice hats Magicnypmph! We do enjoy seeing others work here in the Lace Party, especially if it has lacy parts. And welcome to our little group.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Magicnymph said:


> hello again, l finished that hat l was working on. (twice now!).my gd got to ride in the wagon the other day... she got A good glow, Not quite a sunburn so I decided to make her a sun hat. seldom use a pattern (okay so I'm stuburn! & it's not my first hat). whipped it out with lace & bobbles, went to block it, it fit my 25 yr old. So having plenty of the yarn just started again what ya think. now auntie Amber and Allie will match.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Way to go!!!

Colors are so difficult to match up. I find that I need to see what I am working with and what I want to match it to in the same lighting where ever I am.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Magicnymph said:


> ...now auntie Amber and Allie will match.


Nice work 
I am sure they will love being "twins."


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Magicnymph! Love your hats!!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> I love the laciness of the hats!! And the color way is really nice...it'll be fun to see the big and little versions together on their respective heads!


patience gd hasn't come back since hat's got finished. will try to get photo's when I present gifts. & the color way matches because its the same ball of yarn. matter fact gave the last of the ball to my Son for his knitting Loom. still had a ball 3 or more inches across. Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Magicnymph! Love your hats!!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Magicnypmph, those are very pretty. Lovely colour. I am sure they were appreciated.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Magicnymph--nice work. Tell us what yarn you used? And since this is a week of looking at cast ons, I have decided to ask everyone to share what cast on/cast offs they are using.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm currently doing a short piece of lace - pattern from knittingfool.

Because of the sl 1 instruction in the first row, I have to use the cable cast on. Knitted will mess up! Picture pending soon as I only have one more point I think will work to row 16 before I cast off.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I love those hats!! very cute.. and I am glad you shared with us..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya,
I usually always do the knitted cast on. I love not having to worry about running out of yarn. For those little boy vests that I do, I do the cable cast on. And I have also done the provisional cast on for those times I need to pick up live stitches. 

I use the old standard cast off and I also use Jeny's surprisingly stretchy cast off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the cable cast on myself as it is sturdy and looks good. Altho my most commonly used one is the German Twsted. Just used it on 1 hat and the Fibonacci scarf currently on the needles.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I really am going to have to take the time to check out all your links.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I really am going to have to take the time to check out all your links.


I think you will like Jeny's stretchy with its short tail, like the cable one.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I generally use the long tail cast on, but recently have been using the cable cast on, which is what I used for both of my SweaterBabe scarves.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

yarn is "cotton fair multi" 317 yds ice blue. An impulse buy at a new store I found 60 miles up the road, 317 yards for $3 the cast on I believe was a long tail. center top so only 6 stitches, maby not so long a tail


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...both of my SweaterBabe scarves.


Both are beautiful - & your stoic model looks lovely, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
What lovely, lovely scarves. You have a very patient cat.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris, both your scarves came out so pretty! And your kitty is a real cutie. I love the gradual color changes in the first one and the blue one is so soft looking! Beautiful work!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, those are lovely scarves. The pink one is a stand out :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris,
> What lovely, lovely scarves. You have a very patient cat.


Not so patient, really. Just fat and lazy. And you'll notice that I could not get the scarf positioned nicely without her moving around so I gave up on that idea. And the flash on the phone makes the colors so poor that I used a multi bulbed LED work light.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Both are beautiful - & your stoic model looks lovely, too.


Thanks. I have to tell you that her name is Yoko Ono-as the others all had O's in their names, I came up with this for her.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Chris, both your scarves came out so pretty! And your kitty is a real cutie. I love the gradual color changes in the first one and the blue one is so soft looking! Beautiful work!


Thanks. My sister is going to love the pink one - I wish that was as cuddly as the blue. My other sister or one of my nieces will get the blue one. I have plenty of those yarns left so now that I can knit with mohair I will probably try other patterns with the pink first. Maybe on smaller needles since it is not so fluffy. 
Oh, Jane, do you think I could make the SusannaIC shawl with the pink yarn? :idea: lightbulb just went on. :!:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, those are lovely scarves. The pink one is a stand out :thumbup: :thumbup:


  :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--great scarves. Your pink one looks like Paton's Lace? Is that what you used, or what else? and love your cat. 

How do people like working with SweaterBabe's patterns? I have followed her designs but never tried her patterns.

Magicnymph--thanks for the yarn info. sound like a great buy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Oh, Jane, do you think I could make the SusannaIC shawl with the pink yarn?


You mean the Autumn MKAL?
How hairy is it? She does recommend larger needles than I'd usually use with the weight of yarn suggested, however, I'd be wary of anything with too much of a halo.
Why don't you pop into the chat thread & ask? - earburn Susanna. She's usually pretty quick to give feedback.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...How do people like working with SweaterBabe's patterns?...


This is the first that I have done but it flowed fine. Some people misinterpreted a certain point - but I would think because they either skimmed through the instructions or forgot. She did explain it clearly enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kitty Chris! I loved both your interpretations of the design. I have it downloaded, but with all I've had going on, have not yet even contemplated trying to work it- one day I will have greater equanimity. Today has not been good- the hip has been causing agony.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I enjoyed the SweaterBabe MKAL. I thought her instructions were very clear. It kept my interest. I would make another pattern by her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry that you are in such pain. I do hope you improve. Prayers being sent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed the SweaterBabe MKAL. I thought her instructions were very clear. It kept my interest. I would make another pattern by her.


I refuse to pay for patterns unless they are quite exceptional. She does of course do the occasional freebie apart from the paid ones. Fortunately I got in on the MKAL before it was taken off the initial offer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry that you are in such pain. I do hope you improve. Prayers being sent.


Spent much of the day on bed rest, but that does seem to have helped! Thanks for the Prayers. I am hoping to get out tomorrow- but I will only go where I can take the stroller!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie,
Stress does impact the body, doesn't it? Hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> Stress does impact the body, doesn't it? Hope that you feel better soon.


Thanks Bev!
I've been able to sit and knit this last hour- waiting to take my pain meds.- that is a considerable improvement. The stress build up this time round has been over a two year period- so I guess something had to give!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris - nice scarves, they look very soft to wear. And of course the model is great


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283633-1.html

Had to sharing this link to you about this.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283633-1.html
> 
> Had to sharing this link to you about this.


Thank you for sharing this link and welcome to the Lace Party!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris, your scarves are beautiful! The overall texture of both of them looks very soft from here. :thumbup:

Julie, I sure hope you are feeling better by now. Hopefully, your stress level can come down and you can start to relax. I am so glad your tribunal was not the fury you feared it would be. God is so faithful.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I generally use the long tail cast on, but recently have been using the cable cast on, which is what I used for both of my SweaterBabe scarves.


Ooh lala! I don't know which of these two fabulous scarves I like best!! Re blocking the blue one really did bring out the gentle ruffle..good choice!! And I'm in love with the colorway of the red one... 
The kitty looks quite fine in blue...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283633-1.html
> 
> Had to sharing this link to you about this.


Thanks, Vintage! This is a very interesting piece about casting on for lace... I've bookmarked it for my next lace project!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Chris, your scarves are beautiful! The overall texture of both of them looks very soft from here. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, I sure hope you are feeling better by now. Hopefully, your stress level can come down and you can start to relax. I am so glad your tribunal was not the fury you feared it would be. God is so faithful.


We are the fickle ones!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris those are beautiful.. and you did 2!!! wow ... they must be fun to make.. I love your kitty.. I am fond of black and whites.. I have had several over my lifetime 
I have been so busy this week I didn't get to the links!! I'm going to check them out now  
We picked up my daughter last night.. she came in on the bus.. and of course it was late.. I had spent all day with Dr.s appointments with my client and then we rushed off to the bus station.. almost 2 hours away.. so our dinner was very late and fast food!! Then up into the wee hours of the morning talking... so very little nutrition paired with very little sleep after a very long day.. I feel worn out!! LOL at least I have today off to get rested up.. I think a nice salad for dinner tonight is in store.. at least for me.. 

Thanks VintageCrochet I actually do the last one all the time.. I really thought it was the knitted cast on.. but either way.. like Bev said.. it is best for me because I don't run out of yarn and I also don't wear my yarn out when I have a lot to cast on... I love long tail.. quick and easy but if you don't get it right you either waste valuable yarn.. or don't have enough and have to start over... that starts to really mess up the ends of the yarn after awhile..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I used what I think are 2.25mm DPN, size 10 crochet cotton.

<G> Try and match the name for a mini-contest. I don't have all of the DMC floss for the cross-stitch contest...but, as there are a majority of knitters, no one specified that it HAD to be only cross-stitch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I used what I think are 2.25mm DPN, size 10 crochet cotton.
> 
> <G> Try and match the name for a mini-contest. I don't have all of the DMC floss for the cross-stitch contest...but, as there are a majority of knitters, no one specified that it HAD to be only cross-stitch.


What a fun edge!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

<G> Try and match the name for a mini-contest. I don't have all of the DMC floss for the cross-stitch contest...but, as there are a majority of knitters, no one specified that it HAD to be only cross-stitch.[/quote]

It looks to me like the "Pointed Edging" found in Barbara Abbey's "Knitting Lace". In her list it would be #24 based on an 11 st pattern. If you haven't had the pleasure of looking through Barbara's book, it is a MUST for us lace knitters. She has a technique portion to the book and then lots of edgings which vary in width and many different insertions. You can even learn how to combine insertions with edgings to make a more complex edging. Really good stuff. Only problem is that she uses a short hand that is her own for th patterns. When I decide to use one of hers I just graph it and then go to town.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Thanks, Vintage! This is a very interesting piece about casting on for lace... I've bookmarked it for my next lace project!


:thumbup: :thumbup: ME too!

Kaixixang, lovely edging. "D"D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I used what I think are 2.25mm DPN, size 10 crochet cotton.
> 
> <G> Try and match the name for a mini-contest. I don't have all of the DMC floss for the cross-stitch contest...but, as there are a majority of knitters, no one specified that it HAD to be only cross-stitch.


Very pretty! would look great even longer edging whatever.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like that Kaixixang!! I have knitted a few things with crochet cotton.. its a nice weight and is fairly easy to tink! depending on who makes it. Yours turned out very nice.. I have to look up 2.25mm and translate it to the US size .. I have some memorized but not all.. Oh I just looked it up!! and I have that size... 2.25mm = US1 

Good to see you Belle... thanks for the recommendation for the book.. I am always interested in hearing about great knitting books. My library is mostly magazines and some old books from who knows when.. LOL I would love to have some 'Go To' books for answers.. 


Tamaraque I looked at the cast ons!! very interesting.. I need to sit down with the proper supply's and practice the Lavitain Braid.(pretty sure spelled that wrong!  ) but I practiced some of the others.. I love the Italian Tube.. and Tillybuddies cast on.. I like that one because it give 2 at a time.. it might be time consuming at first but it picks up quickly and is a great one for cast ons of 100+.. I'm glad I was able to go through them! and had a great time playing with my needles and yarn in front of YouTube!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I sometimes use the long tailed cast on and agree that gauging (guessing!) the amount of to be yarn used. One MKAL which required 400+ cast suggested these:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC7UtQWcrY0

I haven't started the MKAL as other things have got in the way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283633-1.html
> 
> Had to sharing this link to you about this.


How timely. thank you for sending this link. I like learning from Euny Jang. she is so clear. will have to study the method later when i come back home.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> .............
> Tamaraque I looked at the cast ons!! very interesting.. I need to sit down with the proper supply's and practice the Lavitain Braid.(pretty sure spelled that wrong!  ) but I practiced some of the others.. I love the Italian Tube.. and Tillybuddies cast on.. I like that one because it give 2 at a time.. it might be time consuming at first but it picks up quickly and is a great one for cast ons of 100+.. I'm glad I was able to go through them! and had a great time playing with my needles and yarn in front of YouTube!!


So glad you liked the selection of cast ons. Both Italian and Tillybuddy are great, each in their own way. You are echoing my experience learning Tillybuddy's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I sometimes use the long tailed cast on and agree that gauging (guessing!) the amount of to be yarn used. One MKAL which required 400+ cast suggested these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knit Freedom's technique is a good one. I have seen that before

The other one reminds me of a one needle cast on that I will send over the weekend. Easy peasy and no tail measurement to worry about.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

<snicker!> Only had one guess maker.

Belle1 - I got the pattern from KnittingFool's website and she calls it Pointed Lace 2.

Even if I had not straightened the joining side it would be a fairly simple match. The reason I know the string material to be cotton is that it is a different shade of blue from the size 20 Rayon I have. The Rayon is darker.

For more of a challenge I will have a few cross stitch projects over the next year so that the contest can continue longer. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kitty Chris! I loved both your interpretations of the design. I have it downloaded, but with all I've had going on, have not yet even contemplated trying to work it- one day I will have greater equanimity. Today has not been good- the hip has been causing agony.


Hope you are doing better now Julie. I have to tell you that a few months ago I originally attempted to knit the traveling vine scarf that you shared here on KP with the pink mohair. It was just not working out for me. So I tried to frog the few inches I had worked, and gave the rest of the swatch to the cats to play with. I was so disappointed in not being able to get the hang of knitting with lace mohair. Ugh. So glad you turned us on to the SweaterBabe MKAL. That forced me to give it a go again and this time I knitted only right after work and not later in the evening. It seems I get stupid when I am tired.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I used what I think are 2.25mm DPN, size 10 crochet cotton...


So dainty looking.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Magicnymph, I meant to tell you how good your hats came out. I can hardly believe that you made them without a pattern.  :thumbup: 

Thanks to all for the kind words on my scarves. It was fun. I really must get back to finish my DD shawl some time soon.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:



> How timely. thank you for sending this link. I like learning from Euny Jang. she is so clear. will have to study the method later when i come back home.


Yes, I like Euny Jang a lot. 
Can't wait to see what others you have to share Tanya. Never heard of the Tillybuddy before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hope you are doing better now Julie. I have to tell you that a few months ago I originally attempted to knit the traveling vine scarf that you shared here on KP with the pink mohair. It was just not working out for me. So I tried to frog the few inches I had worked, and gave the rest of the swatch to the cats to play with. I was so disappointed in not being able to get the hang of knitting with lace mohair. Ugh. So glad you turned us on to the SweaterBabe MKAL. That forced me to give it a go again and this time I knitted only right after work and not later in the evening. It seems I get stupid when I am tired.


The hip does not go away- just varies in intensity- fortunately today is better than yesterday, but not so the weather! 
Be kind to yourself, Chris! All of us are more capable of making mistakes, when tired.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Be kind to yourself, Chris! All of us are more capable of making mistakes, when tired.


That's for sure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of mistakes...I want to do --> http://freevintageknitting.com/free-edging-patterns/coats288/knitted-edging2-pattern

No problem with cast on, and rows 1 and 2. I start having extra stitches about row 3. Any possible corrections? Help!

I can correct most stitches....but this is an antique and probably has a step that states "sl the 1st stitch".


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of mistakes...I want to do --> http://freevintageknitting.com/free-edging-patterns/coats288/knitted-edging2-pattern
> 
> No problem with cast on, and rows 1 and 2. I start having extra stitches about row 3. Any possible corrections? Help!
> 
> I can correct most stitches....but this is an antique and probably has a step that states "sl the 1st stitch".


Looks like an extra stitch in row 3. I count 7 stitches in row 1 and 8 in row 3. 
If I am reading right, every odd row increases 1 stitch. Row 5 = 9 stitches, row 7 = 10 stitches.

Unless I am reading it wrong.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of mistakes...I want to do --> http://freevintageknitting.com/free-edging-patterns/coats288/knitted-edging2-pattern
> 
> No problem with cast on, and rows 1 and 2. I start having extra stitches about row 3. Any possible corrections? Help!
> 
> I can correct most stitches....but this is an antique and probably has a step that states "sl the 1st stitch".


I used the link and found a lovely edging, but one that was written out. When I graphed it, it worked fine. It starts with 6 stitches on the needle and each row increases by 1 until row 9 when it starts decreasing by 1 stitch. You omit repeating row 1 and start the second pattern repeat at row 3.

So Row 1 (first time) works off a cast on of 6 and results with 7 stitches on the needle at the end of the row. Row 3 starts with 7 and ends with 8, etc. The even rows are constant.

I hope that answers your questions. And I hope I'm looking at the correct pattern. What confuses me is I don't see the name Point Edging 2 and I don't see any reference to slipping the 1st stitch. Good luck.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I did found lace in crochet that rope cable stitch video on youtube for fun to learn.

Check there:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-293155-1.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just watched the rope cable video. What a neat detail for crochet fabric. Thanks for sending VintageCrochet. I can see using it with some knitwear as in hat or scarf edging.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wanted to share my great day yesterday. Met with an old customer at her house where she showed me what she is doing in her new "playhouse." Her husband is in love with his study. So nice to see you work being used with such joy. This woman was saying she is renewing very old interests as in painting, and biking as well as her gardening which we share in common. She had her landscaper do some little raised beds for her and he set her transplants as if they were landscaping instead of vegetables So very funny but nice looking. Of course she shared her bounty which is still growing where mine is not and I gave her some of my garlic and a box of jars (a great gift for gardeners) We had lunch on her deck and she went out of her way to buy organic food for me. What a good feeling visit that was. After some of the customers from hell I have had, especially in the past year, it was such a pleasure to share the good work and great day with someone who really appreciated what I created for her.

Farmer's Market was its usual fun commadery. My potential customer came by with her 3# chihuaha to show him to me and she brought her Husband and daughter to see my knit/crochet work and became a real customer with a small deposit. No question at all about my price to her--$50-65 for a baby sling for the pooch. Pretty cheap price I thought but better than $25. Sold a hat to a woman, again too cheaply. She would have gladly paid twice the price She took almost an hour trying on hats and loving them. Stayed to help me break down the tent as it was dark by then and then sent me 4 emails about how happy she was with the hat and can we meet this weekend so her sister and niece can see my work and get something. Wow! Such appreciation and joy. she posted on my Facebook page and sent me the funniest pic of her in the hat--funny because it was all yellow, orange/red. The hat was blue/green/purple. Obviously something funny went on with the camera.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Tanya, what a wonderful day!! So glad you had a good one. 

I started unraveling my accent color-royal blue. It is one of those sweaters that is done with two strands. So you unravel one row with one strand, then unravel the next strand from the same area in the same direction. You cannot unravel the next row without unraveling both strands. Then a gentle tug at the end both strands are at to untangle them, and off you go again in the next direction.  Not as confusing as it sounds and you really have to want the yarn to mess with it.  I think I will get about 3 skeins from this one. It's a much smaller sweater, still 100% cashmere, and I believe it's a lighter weight.

I am also working on some Christmas. Legwarmers for my DIL, and some fingerless mitts for my SIL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am pleased that you had such a wonderful day. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It really was a spectacular day in many ways. Need more of them in my life. There has been so much stress and grief in my life this past year for which you all have offered me support, just wanted to share some of the positive as well.

Bev--I do know how much time and patience it takes to unravel but if you wind up with a couple 1000 yards of usable cashmere it is well worth it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, it's possible I have 2000-3000 yards already from just the one men's sweater. I got 8 hanks out of it. I am well pleased with the results of my labor. And to have all 4 colors work together is wonderful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, it's possible I have 2000-3000 yards already from just the one men's sweater. I got 8 hanks out of it. I am well pleased with the results of my labor. And to have all 4 colors work together is wonderful.


That is great. Well done!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am pleased that you had such a wonderful day. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, it's possible I have 2000-3000 yards already from just the one men's sweater. I got 8 hanks out of it. I am well pleased with the results of my labor. And to have all 4 colors work together is wonderful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaixikang,, those are very pretty edgings. Glad Belle1 was able to give help! And thank u Belle1 for the book reference. That is on my Xmas wish list.
I have used that 2 strand method just recently for the long tail cast on, but with 2 colors. It did work very well and I will probably use it now for other projects, if Ii can find both ends of the yarn ball!
Tanya, glad your day at the farmer's market was profitable and pleasing! It is nice to feel your work is appreciated.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of mistakes...I want to do --> http://freevintageknitting.com/free-edging-patterns/coats288/knitted-edging2-pattern
> 
> No problem with cast on, and rows 1 and 2. I start having extra stitches about row 3. Any possible corrections? Help!
> 
> I can correct most stitches....but this is an antique and probably has a step that states "sl the 1st stitch".


I see the extra stitch to! I have had some issues with some of these vintage patterns. It looks like you should (yo,k1,yo,k1)k1. at least that is what I get in row 3. good luck with this.. you can modify the end stitches to make it come out right with out messing up the trellis look


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, it's possible I have 2000-3000 yards already from just the one men's sweater. I got 8 hanks out of it. I am well pleased with the results of my labor. And to have all 4 colors work together is wonderful.


That gives me goosbumps!!! Now I want to be a copy cat and find some nice yarn at the thrift shops 

Tamaraque that is great news and I am thrilled for you that your work is sought after! What ever your doing it is clearly working.
My drug store sells hand made items. They are manufactured but look hand made. I love it all .. just way out of my price range.. There is a crochet hat that I love! it is just a simple single stitch but the yarn and the smoothness of the stitches is quality .. now we know I could make it.. but I certainly am considering buy it.. my point is your items must be something like that hat.. something someone else might be able to make.. but your quality and workmanship makes them go looking for your booth


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That gives me goosbumps!!! Now I want to be a copy cat and find some nice yarn at the thrift shops
> 
> Tamaraque that is great news and I am thrilled for you that your work is sought after! What ever your doing it is clearly working.
> My drug store sells hand made items. They are manufactured but look hand made. I love it all .. just way out of my price range.. There is a crochet hat that I love! it is just a simple single stitch but the yarn and the smoothness of the stitches is quality .. now we know I could make it.. but I certainly am considering buy it.. my point is your items must be something like that hat.. something someone else might be able to make.. but your quality and workmanship makes them go looking for your booth


Well said, Ronie!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Just watched the rope cable video. What a neat detail for crochet fabric. Thanks for sending VintageCrochet. I can see using it with some knitwear as in hat or scarf edging.


It is sound like knit rope and yes now there is one in crochet.

It is vintage style crochet rope.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just wanted to share my great day yesterday...


So glad that you had such a great day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of mistakes...I want to do --> http://freevintageknitting.com/free-edging-patterns/coats288/knitted-edging2-pattern
> 
> No problem with cast on, and rows 1 and 2. I start having extra stitches about row 3. Any possible corrections? Help!
> 
> I can correct most stitches....but this is an antique and probably has a step that states "sl the 1st stitch".


Kaixixang, thanks for this link I will be bookmarking this for future reference. And for the tatters out there, if you scroll down the page ( at least on my iPad) there are also tatting patterns available.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks All for the support. I sure hope more people come looking for me. Need to really get my Ravely or Etsy shop going as the outdoor Farmer's Market will end next week I just found out and the organizers are pooped from the summer. Winter markets will only be 1 day a month. They sound like November may not happen which will be a disaster as that is the month for holiday shopping. End of month dates were spoken of so there is Thanksgiving and Xmas so all my work will go into the dust pin of frustration.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
Ah, now I see the tatting.  Unfortunately, I am not having the time for tatting right now. I have bookmarked it.

Tanya,
No markets in Nov! Wow, that really is an important month. Is there any other local venue you can get into?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tamaraque the weekend after Thanksgiving would be a great one for November.. lots of people shopping that weekend and lots of one of a kind gifts being looked for


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The problem with the Farmer's Market is that the farmers don't see Nov as a critical month. If they go with the 3rd Friday as they said, it will be a disaster for me. Then in December it will be the same problem ---end of 3rd week most shopping is done. So this is stressful for me. As for getting into other venues a this late date? Not sure about that. Have to find something that would be a flexible situation. By Nov all markets are moving indoors which means space is very finite with no room for expansion. There are 2 markets in the county which are bigger than mine but will have to check out this week and see what the conditions are. Mine doesn't charge me for space and is 3 miles from my house so even if I don't sell, it is an easy and plea ant venue. The weather has been great so at the very least it has been good to just hang out with friendly, cooperative people, most of whom are like minded about holistic healing and nutrition/food. We will have to see what pans out.

Ronie,, I agree, the week after Thanksgiving is the biggest holiday shopping week. Actually the day after is purportedly THE biggest shopping day of the year. And for me, if anyone wanted something custom, there would be plenty of time to get it done. In the meantime, I am trying to just breathe slow and deep and keep knitting away.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, that is a great blow. I do hope something resolves for you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, so glad you had a good day Friday! And what a great deal, close to home and no fees. Sorry to hear that it is no longer weekly. Perhaps there are any schools nearby that may be having a craft fair? In NJ the school down the road always had a fair around the holidays.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-293458-1.html

Come to my lace party.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-293458-1.html
> 
> Come to my lace party.


 :?: :?: :?: Now I'm confused!!!! whats going on..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Me, too, Ronie.

Chris-there are number of craft fairs coming up in schools and towns. However, it is late getting into them. Further, many of them have cheaper items so it is impossible to charge anything reasonable. The one craft fair in my town has twice rejected me claiming they had all the fiber crafters they needed. I think it is more politics as my work is like no one else's. Even my hats outshine what I have seen sold there. One knitter made beanie hats, all the same, just different yarns, mainly acrylics. They went for $25. I see how people are reacting to my work and it is really quite wonderful. The women who bought a hat on Friday couldn't stop talking about how many hats were all fitting her that she loved and how she was such an extremely picky and fussy hat person. So such is life. I am kicking myself for not using Social Media and selling on Etsy and Ravelry, and every here on KP. This marketing/organizing stuff is really my Achilles heel. Anybody have any spare heels in good working order to send me?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you are able to get something sorted out, Tanya. It sounds like you have some wonderful contacts from your current location. :thumbup:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Change for knit and crochet along for fun lace. You can join for fun.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Change for knit and crochet along for fun lace. You can join for fun.


What is?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-293458-1.html
> 
> Come to my lace party.


 :?: :?: :?: I am confused too. Thought tamarque had the post for 2 weeks then we would start the Ashton-shawlette kal.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> :?: :?: :?: I am confused too. Thought tamarque had the post for 2 weeks then we would start the Ashton-shawlette kal.


Yes - this was the schedule that we had arranged.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Change for knit and crochet along for fun lace. You can join for fun.


What change? Our group name should not be used for another group. We have a schedule, planned projects that are agreed on and a feeling of family.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> What change? Our group name should not be used for another group. We have a schedule, planned projects that are agreed on and a feeling of family.


It is now to crochet-a-long and knit-a-long more better. I was talking title is change.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, did you make it to the Rhinebeck wool festival?!?!? Hoping you have purchased some luscious yarn to show us. 
Ps - patiently waiting new cast on tutorials. I was just reading a discusion on a MKAL in Ravelry and some one mentioned the Chinese Waitress cast on. Need to go to bed now, but I will look that up in the morning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--I wound up missing Rhinebeck after all my anticipation for going. I had a small job lined up for Thurs but no one got hold of the customer to confirm my coming. So Friday was booked up and the job needed completion by noon on Saturday. Then I took my computer back to the shop. And that was Saturday. Sunday I needed to stay home and get focused so I made peace with myself that I had just spent a lot of money on yarns, some of it high end and that would have to suffice. Wanted to do photos and more cast on/offs today but the day slipped by with outdoor gardening before a freeze expected tontine. But have been thinking about it all week, so sitting here now after 10 PM and beginning to write up my notes for you as I begin to slowly fade out. Hopefully will get them finished tomorrow.

FYI, I did try the Chinese Waitress cast on once and can send a link for that since it was mentioned. Have a few other things in mind to share with everyone along with some photos of hats done these past 2 weeks. Think I did 5 hats and 2/3 of a looooong scarf which is my Fibonacci scarf. Not a quick project but very squishy and warm and soft.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It seems I get stupid when I am tired.


:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

What is up with the multiple lace parties? It was hard to find you guys this time!?Now I'm more confused than usual. Thanks for those links. I'm trying to figure out the tillybuddy thing in continental style,so I am already confused enough. :roll:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks All for the support. I sure hope more people come looking for me. Need to really get my Ravely or Etsy shop going as the outdoor Farmer's Market will end next week I just found out and the organizers are pooped from the summer. Winter markets will only be 1 day a month. They sound like November may not happen which will be a disaster as that is the month for holiday shopping. End of month dates were spoken of so there is Thanksgiving and Xmas so all my work will go into the dust pin of frustration.


Yikes! that is a crazy situatuon... here they have a big, well advertised farmers market in November, the week before Thanksgiving, for both food for the feast and holiday shopping... i think it would be worth your while to get the Etsy thing going soon. What a nuisance! It certainly sounds as if your enterprise has really has started to have legs, now that the warm months have passed!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> :?: :?: :?: I am confused too. Thought tamarque had the post for 2 weeks then we would start the Ashton-shawlette kal.


Yes, this is tamarque's two weeks and then onto the Ashton. I am not sure what VintageCrochet is thinking here. We have a plan. She is invited to take a turn to host when we have an opening, but not jump in and change what we already have going. I have pm'd her with this information.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Vintage crochet- Designer1234 here. This is an organized lace party thread which has been running for over a year. There is a group of lace knitters who meet here and different people host it each week - the hosts are planned ahead*.

Please contact TLL or Ronie or one of the regulars if you wish to join the group and host one of the weeks. It is not like an open topic - there are groups on KP that are organized by different people who meet together to discuss their mutual interests. In this case it is laceknitting and it evolved from some wonderful classes taught by Dragonfly lace.

If you wish to join the group - I am sure you will be welcome, however please don't call another group lace party and please don't take over the hosting without being given a week or two to do so. I believe that they are booked ahead for awhile so please contact Tamarque or either of the girls I have mentioned above. Tamarque is the hostess for this period.

_If you have any questions please post a pm to one of the three girls I have mentioned_ or myself. Thanks very much.

I believe I have seen some of your work and if you are who I think you are you would find this group very much to your liking . It is organized though so please join in as I have suggested.

I have seen your work and hopefully one day you will teach a project on the workshops.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...She is invited to take a turn to host when we have an opening, but not jump in and change what we already have going...


I think that it was just a misunderstanding. I don't think that she meant to step on anyone's toes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it was just a misunderstanding. I don't think that she meant to step on anyone's toes.


The important thing is to stay on the same page and keep communicating. :thumbup:

Thank you, Designer, for clarifying how we are set up.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TLL said:


> The important thing is to stay on the same page and keep communicating. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you, Designer, for clarifying how we are set up.


I hope I was of help. Carry on ladies. This is a very interesting and useful start Tamarque! See you all later! I will drop by and read any further information about this subject. excellent so far.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Designer1234- it is already change the title before your comment. It is crochet-a-long and knit-a-long.

You can explain to people on here what along in crochet and knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> What is up with the multiple lace parties? It was hard to find you guys this time!?Now I'm more confused than usual. Thanks for those links. I'm trying to figure out the tillybuddy thing in continental style,so I am already confused enough. :roll:


The challenge of doing this cast on in Continental is a coordination one --at least it was for me. Before I go trying to explain and get you more confused, why don't you try and describe what your problem with doing Tillybuddy is and maybe I can help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, It is 5 a.m. and my house is very warm and toasty so before my day gets hold of me, I am getting these notes on Cast Offs together. My main problem in doing this is that I get lost in reading and trying all the possibilities out there for us. So hope you like the ones that I chose today. I picked them because a) I like them, b) they have good videos and/or written articles for learning and c) they provide a variety that may be new for everyone, particularly for lace knitting. So here goes:

Wow, this sure has been a week of confusions here but now that we seem to be back on track let me see if I can give you some different cast offs to play with.
My favorite is the Interlocking cast off. It is a sewn bind off which is very stretchy. I found it when researching something to go with the German Twisted Cast on. It was found on Knitty.com which is a great site for knitting articles and great free patterns and is published, free of course, online quarterly. No subscription necessary. This cast off was confusing to me at the beginning but if you watch at the process slowly it will begin to make sense very quickly.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/FEATinterlock.php

Here is the video for this bind off. Be aware that the written version is slightly different than the video. The difference is that the video demonstrates the technique for ribbing where the written version just works across the edge from the same side of the fabric. But in essence they are the same. Love this bind off.






Now here is one for lace by Knit Freedom. This article mentions 3 bind offs that are good for stretchy lace edges but she choses what she calls the Frilly Lace Bind off. The demo video is at the end of the short article. Pretty easy. And you will see that, once again, the secret is the addition of an extra twist or extra section of yarn into the bind off stitch which is why we get the extra stretch.

http://knitfreedom.com/bind-offs/best-bind-off-for-lace-frilled-standard-bind-off

And since you will be watching Liat Gat of Knit Freedom, you might want to watch here Invisible Rib Bind Off. It is another sewn bind off which will go quickly once you get your rhythm going.






This is Jenys Super Stretchy Bind Off. It is a knitted bind off and is the standard bind off with a yarn over thrown in for the stretch. But it is very easy to do. And she treats us to a beautiful black cat as introduction. I like that she addresses the figuring of the extra amount of yarn needed for this technique. The written article on this is also referenced in the video which is another one from Knitty.com






Of course there are too many bind offs to cover them all, but these offered here may be new to you and will add to your repetoire of knitting skills. One that I came across but havent tried is a knitted Russian bind off for lace. Elizabeth Zimmerman has a sewn bind off that is very popular and can be found easily online.

Hopefully this week I will find the time to focus on some decorative edges, and more matching cast on/cast off pairs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Tanya, what a lovely bit of knowledge. Definitely bookmarking and coming back to these when I have need of different co/bo. Thanks so much for all your research!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My pleasure Bev. Doing this also helps me focus on all these great techniques.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A great resource, Tamarque. I have bookmarked it. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the clarification Shirley and I hope that the confusion is over  

Great information Tanya... I have only done 2 bind offs.. oh I did a picot bind off once.. I am going to bookmark this weeks party so I can have them at my finger tips... I practice Tilly's cast on.. then when I tried to do it I messed it up...LOL so I need more practice.. these are great in-between projects...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks for the clarification Shirley and I hope that the confusion is over
> 
> Great information Tanya... I have only done 2 bind offs.. oh I did a picot bind off once.. I am going to bookmark this weeks party so I can have them at my finger tips... I practice Tilly's cast on.. then when I tried to do it I messed it up...LOL so I need more practice.. these are great in-between projects...


Yes, that is what I do, too. Practice samples and then a real project. I remember being stunned to realize there were alternatives to the standard long tail or thumb loop. That realization opened a whole new world in knitting for me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Designer1234- it is already change the title before your comment. It is crochet-a-long and knit-a-long.
> 
> You can explain to people on here what along in crochet and knitting.


I am sorry I am not sure what you are saying. You are welcome to start a Knit along but please do it on another thread - in otherwords don't do it here. Open a new topic. thanks. Maybe you already have???


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, that is what I do, too. Practice samples and then a real project. I remember being stunned to realize there were alternatives to the standard long tail or thumb loop. That realization opened a whole new world in knitting for me.


Thank you so much for sharing with us!!! I usually keep my cast on and bind and bind offs pretty basic. The other day, I added beads to a bind off.  I am looking forward to being able to slow down and concentrate on everything you have introduced us to. I have now figured out the whole "bookmark" thing and this has been marked! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of yarns, these are what I have bought while in Sydney

p.s., I love your shawl, Norma!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


Yippee! The baby shawl is fabulous! I agree about "old fashioned" patterns without charts... DFL taught us well!

I'm glad you found harmonious yarn for your daughter's wedding shawl... It looks like lovely yarn that will be nice to knit with.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Norma, your baby shawl is gorgeous!!! Charts are pretty amazing, aren't they?!

Julie, it sure looks like you had some fun shopping. Those yarns and needles are going to be so nice to use! What is a "knitting bee"? I see you have cast on already! What kind of CO did you use?  Would the luscious pile of dark blue be a Guernsey in waiting by chance?


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of yarns, these are what I have bought while in Sydney
> 
> p.s., I love your shawl, Norma!


That yarn looks delicious, Julie! Such awesome colors! You must be on your way home as I write this... Bon voyage!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of yarns, these are what I have bought while in Sydney
> 
> p.s., I love your shawl, Norma!


Thank you. Just love that yarn! I can't wait until we see what you knit with them,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Yippee! The baby shawl is fabulous! I agree about "old fashioned" patterns without charts... DFL taught us well!
> 
> I'm glad you found harmonious yarn for your daughter's wedding shawl... It looks like lovely yarn that will be nice to knit with.


Thank you, Mary. I just hadn't realised how used I had got to reading a chart :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Norma, your baby shawl is gorgeous!!! Charts are pretty amazing, aren't they?!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Norma, your baby shawl is gorgeous!!! Charts are pretty amazing, aren't they?!
> 
> Julie, it sure looks like you had some fun shopping. Those yarns and needles are going to be so nice to use! What is a "knitting bee"? I see you have cast on already! What kind of CO did you use?  Would the luscious pile of dark blue be a Guernsey in waiting by chance?


You got it in one! It is to be a summer weight Guernsey as it is cotton- I will have to swatch it and rework my designs, because the grey jumper I knitted for myself was an American worsted weight. As to casting on I am afraid I just used the basic two needle cast on. The knitting bee is a French knitting bobbin, which is part of DGD's Christmas present. I had not thought of posting the knitting I had been doing lately here, because none of it is lace. However I am thinking of doing a Travelling Vine in the Icy blue.- the colour is subtle enough in its changes to work quite well, I suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> That yarn looks delicious, Julie! Such awesome colors! You must be on your way home as I write this... Bon voyage!!


Not quite yet- I leave here hopefully by ten- it is two a.m., and I am going to have a nice warm shower because I walked about a mile yesterday and my legs are cramping. I had the stroller with me which means I can walk without rolling my hip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I love the icy blue yarn and I love the travelling vine pattern so it is :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. Just love that yarn! I can't wait until we see what you knit with them,


The icy blue is earmarked for a lace project. then there is the cotton for a summer weight Guernsey, the others are all for cowls- I suffer badly from drafts around the neck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I love the icy blue yarn and I love the travelling vine pattern so it is :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: from me!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You got it in one! It is to be a summer weight Guernsey as it is cotton


Only because you are such a good teacher!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Only because you are such a good teacher!!!


You are very kind!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--your baby shawl looks terrific as does the lace yarn for DD. Glad you could find a good match for the wedding shawl.

I understand about the chart reading, too. At first it seemed eye boggling, but now I am so comfortable with doing it and prefer it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--your baby shawl looks terrific as does the lace yarn for DD. Glad you could find a good match for the wedding shawl.
> 
> I understand about the chart reading, too. At first it seemed eye boggling, but now I am so comfortable with doing it and prefer it.


Thank you so much.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Yes, this is tamarque's two weeks and then onto the Ashton. I am not sure what VintageCrochet is thinking here. We have a plan. She is invited to take a turn to host when we have an opening, but not jump in and change what we already have going. I have pm'd her with this information.


Toni, thank you. 
I see Shirley has commented too. Should have kept my oar out of the water but I was so surprised when I saw vintagecrochet's post. First thing I thought was a take over.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma, your baby blanket is lovely. I really like the border section.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I am sorry. It is just a misunderstanding. I did really changed title to along for fun and something different. I did said that couple page.

It is not my lace party and was a misunderstanding. 

Please everyone to accept this sorry to you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl


Gorgeous! Wonderful knitting & a great treasure for the recipient.


> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl.


This will be another beauty. What colour beads?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of yarns, these are what I have bought while in Sydney...


Have fun kitting it all up. I love the variegated ones - especially the white-blue.
They seem coordinated - do you have a project in mind?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> I am sorry. It is just a misunderstanding. I did really changed title to along for fun and something different. I did said that couple page.
> 
> It is not my lace party and was a misunderstanding.
> 
> Please everyone to accept this sorry to you.


Your apology is gratefully accepted. Thank you for clarifying your intent. We have such a good time sharing with each other here and would be very glad to have you along.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, that baby shawl is wonderful!! A family heirloom for sure.

Julie, I love the colors of your yarn. And please post what you are knitting. It doesn't have to be lace for us to enjoy it.  Safe travels home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> ...Please everyone to accept this sorry to you.


No problem - just a bit of a mix up. We started off this latest thread with some naming confusion so it just complicated the issue, I think.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No problem - just a bit of a mix up. We started off this latest thread with some naming confusion so it just complicated the issue, I think.


ditto.

Tamara, you have given such valuable information that it really is a shame that there has been so much confusion Those of us die-hards manage to find our way though It does not help me when I accidently mark something as spam - it has long lasting repercussions. The 30 day delay is a nuisance.

Norma, what a gorgeous shawl/blanket. It looks like an heirloom to me.

It looks like you picked up some real "treasure" on this trip!! Travel blessings to you as you return.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> I am sorry. It is just a misunderstanding. I did really changed title to along for fun and something different. I did said that couple page.
> 
> It is not my lace party and was a misunderstanding.
> 
> Please everyone to accept this sorry to you.


No problem. It takes time to get used to a group and how it works. Join us whenever you like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> ditto.
> 
> Tamara, you have given such valuable information that it really is a shame that there has been so much confusion Those of us die-hards manage to find our way though It does not help me when I accidently mark something as spam - it has long lasting repercussions. The 30 day delay is a nuisance. ........
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> I am sorry. It is just a misunderstanding. I did really changed title to along for fun and something different. I did said that couple page.
> 
> It is not my lace party and was a misunderstanding.
> 
> Please everyone to accept this sorry to you.


no problem. If you have started another topic I would love to visit it. maybe you could post the link so we can go and check out your work??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have fun kitting it all up. I love the variegated ones - especially the white-blue.
> They seem coordinated - do you have a project in mind?


In mind and completed to some extent!

And yes, if you are wondering I do suffer when I have drafts at my neck! I think the cowl is a wonderful invention- no ends to come adrift, or catch in anything!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jangmb said:


> ditto.
> 
> Tamara, you have given such valuable information that it really is a shame that there has been so much confusion Those of us die-hards manage to find our way though It does not help me when I accidently mark something as spam - it has long lasting repercussions. The 30 day delay is a nuisance.
> 
> ...


I am getting used to not having all the emails and accessing kp from a web bookmark. Except for remembering where I stopped reading it is nice not having a mailbox full of messages. Maybe a note of the last page read will help. 
:? 
I think I'll try it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, that baby shawl is wonderful!! A family heirloom for sure.
> 
> Julie, I love the colors of your yarn. And please post what you are knitting. It doesn't have to be lace for us to enjoy it.  Safe travels home.


Colour is paramount to me- can make or break what one is doing! I will be on my way to the Airport in about six hours time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Colour is paramount to me- can make or break what one is doing! I will be on my way to the Airport in about six hours time.


And your projects are looking mighty fine!!! Your neck ought to be toasty by the time you get done with these. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And your projects are looking mighty fine!!! Your neck ought to be toasty by the time you get done with these. :thumbup:


And I will have coordinates for several favourite outfits.
Thank you Ma'am!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> no problem. If you have started another topic I would love to visit it. maybe you could post the link so we can go and check out your work??


I did said couple page back and will post same link and those video that just found on youtube with rope cable in knitting and crochet.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-293458-1.html


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Tanya, I think its a coordination thing (tillybuddy) I can do it her way but,I was trying to figure if I could do it continental. Which is much more natural for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Norma, your baby blanket is lovely. I really like the border section.


Thank you. The border took the time. I kept thinking it was long enough but it wasn't!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This will be another beauty. What colour beads?


The beads are clear with silver lining. She has silver sequins on her dress.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> And I will have coordinates for several favourite outfits.
> Thank you Ma'am!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The beads are clear with silver lining. She has silver sequins on her dress.


That wedding shawl is going to be so beautiful! We can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> That wedding shawl is going to be so beautiful! We can't wait to see it!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Julie, your cowls look wonderful. I love the soft look of the gray maroon color.

VintageCrochet, your apology is accepted. So glad that things are understood. Thank you for your quick action when you did understand.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie have you done a mobius cowl ?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In mind and completed to some extent!


No flies on you!!


> I think the cowl is a wonderful invention- no ends to come adrift, or catch in anything!


I agree - and especially the ones that you can double because you can unwrap them - say when you are in a store & don't want the warmth around your neck. A scarf can so easily drop off & then you can lose it.
Lovely colourway in that yarn gifted by Darowil.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The beads are clear with silver lining. She has silver sequins on her dress.


Have you cast it on yet? Get going - we want to see this beauty in progress.
Oops - speaking for everyone here - but I am sure that they agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, your cowls look wonderful. I love the soft look of the gray maroon color.
> 
> VintageCrochet, your apology is accepted. So glad that things are understood. Thank you for your quick action when you did understand.


It was a fun, and easy knit!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am getting used to not having all the emails and accessing kp from a web bookmark. Except for remembering where I stopped reading it is nice not having a mailbox full of messages. Maybe a note of the last page read will help.
> :?
> I think I'll try it.


Actually, I've discovered that KP has what we both need. If you click on the left ">>" under the right most named column on the Watch List, it will take you back to your last read entry. I discovered this while I was trying to catch up after months of being unable to logon. Am still running ragged, but at least keeping up with the threads. Have even been able to catch a few of the regular entries in pictures and mail. So I guess that means things are getting better. I am another "Lurking" person. But right now with my personal challenges, even though I'd like to spend more time with everyone and participate more fully, it may still be awile.

In any case, I was pleased to find a way to let the KP website do my record keeping for me. Hope it works for you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> Julie have you done a mobius cowl ?


Many a time! Just not with these ones!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree - and especially the ones that you can double because you can unwrap them - say when you are in a store & don't want the warmth around your neck. A scarf can so easily drop off & then you can lose it.
> Lovely colourway in that yarn gifted by Darowil.


It will go beautifully with my new Lavender hat I bought in Goulburn New South Wales


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have you cast it on yet? Get going - we want to see this beauty in progress.
> Oops - speaking for everyone here - but I am sure that they agree.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried a mobius but I found it very hard to work the first few rows. It was just so tight of a stretch for the needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> I tried a mobius but I found it very hard to work the first few rows. It was just so tight of a stretch for the needles.


I guess it is a matter of how snugly it fits. It can be difficult when you have not quite enough stitches on your circular for them to 'flow'.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well Tanya, thanks so much for all the links and research. I too have bookmarked them and I'm sure I will eventually play with them all. It is fun to learn about so many different ways to cast on and off. I do find that like Toni, most of the time I stick to the simple ones that I am used to.

Norma, that baby shawl is gorgeous. And I am glad you were able to get the yarn to match for DD's dress. 

Love all your yarns from Sydney, Julie. You got some good finds. I especially like that blue variegated and it looks wonderful knitted up in your cowl. The others also look like they will be cozy warm!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Have you cast it on yet? Get going - we want to see this beauty in progress.
> Oops - speaking for everyone here - but I am sure that they agree.


Yes, I cast on this afternoon. I will post when I have enough to photograph :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will go beautifully with my new Lavender hat I bought in Goulburn New South Wales


Love it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will go beautifully with my new Lavender hat I bought in Goulburn New South Wales


I love it!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. I was pleased to match the dress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well Tanya, thanks so much for all the links and research. I too have bookmarked them and I'm sure I will eventually play with them all. It is fun to learn about so many different ways to cast on and off. I do find that like Toni, most of the time I stick to the simple ones that I am used to.
> 
> Norma, that baby shawl is gorgeous. And I am glad you were able to get the yarn to match for DD's dress.
> 
> Love all your yarns from Sydney, Julie. You got some good finds. I especially like that blue variegated and it looks wonderful knitted up in your cowl. The others also look like they will be cozy warm!


It was chilly enough yesterday to wear the garter stitch one! I just love those colours together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Love it!!


It has such a nice wide brim- just what we need in summer- not long now and that is where we will be.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Colour is paramount to me- can make or break what one is doing! I will be on my way to the Airport in about six hours time.


Love your cowls. 
Have a safe, enjoyable trip and reunion with that cure little dog. I have often thought I would like one but don't see them here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Love your cowls.
> Have a safe, enjoyable trip and reunion with that cure little dog. I have often thought I would like one but don't see them here.


When responsibly bred they are excellent farm dogs. I knew of one bitch who was absolutely fearless getting the most obnoxious rams loaded into the stock truck. The husband had been so rude about his wife's lap dog- and it was just by chance one day the dog was with him, but his own conventional sheep dogs could not get the rams to budge, Not until the little corgi went to town!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> When responsibly bred they are excellent farm dogs. I knew of one bitch who was absolutely fearless getting the most obnoxious rams loaded into the stock truck. The husband had been so rude about his wife's lap dog- and it was just by chance one day the dog was with him, but his own conventional sheep dogs could not get the rams to budge, Not until the little corgi went to town!


I have heard that about them. Mostly people here use border collies, Australian Shepherds and blue healers for cow dogs. Various breeds of bird dogs for hunting and pleasure and specially bred small dogs for apartment living. I have a Rottweiler, a lab mix, and a blue healer. Loved my little beagle but she was prey for wildlife in the area and would not come when called if on a rabbit trail. She had no fear and even bossed the cows. The calves liked to tease her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have heard that about them. Mostly people here use border collies, Australian Shepherds and blue healers for cow dogs. Various breeds of bird dogs for hunting and pleasure and specially bred small dogs for apartment living. I have a Rottweiler, a lab mix, and a blue healer. Loved my little beagle but she was prey for wildlife in the area and would not come when called if on a rabbit trail. She had no fear and even bossed the cows. The calves liked to tease her.


My next door neighbour often has Blue Heelers, but has had a lot of bad luck with his dogs getting run over recently.
The Rottie is protective?


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been playing all morning with cast ons and offs. I think I finally figured out the tilly thing! What a great way to spend the day. Of course I got nothing else done , but no worries. It will still be there waiting for me,when I get to it. Thanks for this info its great! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> Hi Tanya, I think its a coordination thing (tillybuddy) I can do it her way but,I was trying to figure if I could do it continental. Which is much more natural for me.


It is the only way I can do it. If I hold the needle in left hand, wrap the yarn to make the V, slip in the 'right' needle and use the left hand to hold the right needle in place. Then right hand can be used to wrap the yarn around the right needle it works. I don't think it possible to wrap the yarn around the fingers of the left hand because of the reach that would have to be done. It was very awkward at first but now I go pretty quickly along. Hope this helps a bit. Wish I could show you visually.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> I have been playing all morning with cast ons and offs. I think I finally figured out the tilly thing! What a great way to spend the day. Of course I got nothing else done , but no worries. It will still be there waiting for me,when I get to it. Thanks for this info its great! :thumbup:


Oh, goodie. Just ignore my response. I love to spend a day or a morning just trying new things. If I clear the cobwebs in my brain and just relax, new info comes more easily. Leaning new tricks is just way too much fun. And with all the videos available, it is like getting lost in a yarn store--very hard to leave.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Your right about that cast on though, you would have to have an xtra hand to do it. Something I'm sure everyone wants at one time or another! :-D


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't care who sees me do it,but I can smell if there is yarn in the store, any store. I just close my eyes and smell.LOL Looks pretty silly to my son too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that is beautiful!!! I love that yarn too... nice creamy white 

Julie... you had a great shopping trip!!! woo hoo... you deserved that!! and look at all those beautiful yarns  your going to have so much fun knitting away!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Actually, I've discovered that KP has what we both need. If you click on the left ">>" under the right most named column on the Watch List, it will take you back to your last read entry. I discovered this while I was trying to catch up after months of being unable to logon. Am still running ragged, but at least keeping up with the threads. Have even been able to catch a few of the regular entries in pictures and mail. So I guess that means things are getting better. I am another "Lurking" person. But right now with my personal challenges, even though I'd like to spend more time with everyone and participate more fully, it may still be awile.
> 
> In any case, I was pleased to find a way to let the KP website do my record keeping for me. Hope it works for you too.


Its always good to see you pop in... we have several who come in when they have time.. and some of us that are in here several times a day...LOL I'm going to try your tip... I work all day and sometimes I come in and there are several pages (like today) and I miss stuff..LOL

Julie great projects.. love the green... and love your hat!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When responsibly bred they are excellent farm dogs. I knew of one bitch who was absolutely fearless getting the most obnoxious rams loaded into the stock truck. The husband had been so rude about his wife's lap dog- and it was just by chance one day the dog was with him, but his own conventional sheep dogs could not get the rams to budge, Not until the little corgi went to town!


its funny you said this... I wanted a lap dog... and we were on the ranch and needed a working dog... well we didn't need one but those were the only kind of dogs hubby thought were needed... and he kept telling me I couldn't get a dog... silly man.. should of known better... anyway I got this cute little Corgie... he fell in love instantly... after about 10 minutes of him saying get rid of it.. and me saying no... LOL it was the best little companion.. he had to go and do night calving and my little Dutch was right there by his side all night long ... We would get another one... they are great dogs..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My next door neighbour often has Blue Heelers, but has had a lot of bad luck with his dogs getting run over recently.
> The Rottie is protective?


He is a lover. Unless trained for protection Rotties are just huge friendly dogs. His protection comes from his strength and what people think about Rotties. 
Like German Shepherds a lot of them are trained for protection and guard dogs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your hat, Julie. 

You guys covered a lot of ground this afternoon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> He is a lover. Unless trained for protection Rotties are just huge friendly dogs. His protection comes from his strength and what people think about Rotties.
> Like German Shepherds a lot of them are trained for protection and guard dogs.


This description fits my Shepherd perfectly! Those that do not know him are terrified. He is 120 plus pounds of affection and friendliness. Such a sweetheart! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

safely back in New Zealand, very tired- having a coffee then back to bed.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will go beautifully with my new Lavender hat I bought in Goulburn New South Wales


Julie, I love your new hat. That will be perfect with the cowl. Love all your new yarns too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


!! Beautiful, Norma!! I think I'd go crazy now if I had to do that - follow all written instructions. Kudos to you!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sharynreed said:


> I don't care who sees me do it,but I can smell if there is yarn in the store, any store. I just close my eyes and smell.LOL Looks pretty silly to my son too!


That's funny Sharyn. A very unusual gift!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ronie* thank you. I love all the stories about corgies amd I only know one. That was a sparky dog but he was your friend he would look after you always :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> safely back in New Zealand, very tired- having a coffee then back to bed.


Great to know you are in one piece!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Chris* Thank you and I nearly went crossed-eyed on the border as the instructions were written very small but then I enlarged them on the computer. It saved my sanity :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, so glad you are safely back home. Take extra special care of yourself for the next little bit.

Sharon, I want to know if your nose tells you which part of the store the yarn is in.  Does it have to be wool or can you smell acyllic too? What fun!

Belle, I have forgotten to say anything, but it is good to see you around again. Pop in when you can.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... I'm not sure I mentioned but my daughter has been visiting for the week... She likes the Jacket I made..  so its hers..LOL I will try to get a picture... I have been very busy running here and there... Lots of fun!!! Of course we went from sunny days last week to rain rain rain this week.. thats the way it goes.. LOL

Julie I am glad your back home safe and sound.. I am sure you and Ringo had a wonderful reunion  I bet he's happy to have his momma back


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> He is a lover. Unless trained for protection Rotties are just huge friendly dogs. His protection comes from his strength and what people think about Rotties.
> Like German Shepherds a lot of them are trained for protection and guard dogs.


Same with my dog. She is quiet, almost shy & retiring but everyone is afraid of her simply because she is shar pei.
Sorry can't spell this morn.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone!! Sorry to have been more invisible than not. As a quick explanation, my Mother who lives next door to me has dementia and by the end of last year, she required 24x7 care and supervision which I attempted to provide. That ended up with me in pretty bad physical shape and her not getting any better. Well, we continued to try and work through it until Mid June when there was no other alternatives but to place her in a long term care facility. The closest one to me if 50 mi away. Because of her state of dementia she did not willing participate in this placement and still doesn't know why she it there. So in addition to the emotional challenges in separating, I've still been dealing with her slide down that horrible slope. At the moment, she seems to be afraid of everything and only relaxes when I'm with her, so I end of going to visit 5-6 times a week. Each visit lasts about 4-6 hours. I really think things are getting better, because I'm getting stronger. 

Through all of this yarn and something in my hands has kept me reasonably sane. For the last couple of years I've been on a personal mission to reduce my stash to manageable (yet to be defined) proportions; so rather than working on what I want to do -- something really challenging and demanding in the lace field -- I've been trying to get rid of what I have on hand. So for example, between mid-June and mid-Aug, I crocheted 4 afghans (one of which is shown below). Crochetting for me is a real change. I always tell others that I KNIT not crochet -- and that is true because I don't like to crochet, but the yarn I was trying to use up lent itself to that approach and I finished up 6 of those gigantic 853+yard balls.

Recently, I've been spending my spare time, making dryer balls for our holiday craft fair which is the 1st weekend in December. The picture below shows 129 balls finished, just waiting for packaging. Since I was using bits and pieces, in the course of making these balls, I had 9 balls not felt as I would have liked (probably because the unmarked yarn was a blend), so I crochetted covers for them and plan on selling them for toddler toys. They are soft and squishy and can be washed.

I'm hoping in a couple of weeks to share with you pictures of my latest project which is a either a rug or a rug. Not I'm not stuttering. I started knitting this yarn which is very heavy as a rug for the floor. But as I have worked on the piece, I think I've decided that it would be a good afghan (heavy, but...) We will see what you have to say then. 

So for now, my "long distance" friends, I hope all continues to go well for you. I so enjoy listening in and seeing your wonderful work. PS -- For Normadean -- once I learned to chart many years ago, I refuse to work from written instructions. I actually take the time to create a chart and never regret doing it because it is so much easier to work a project and I always learn something in the process. Your baby shawl is very beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hi everyone!! Sorry to have been more invisible than not. As a quick explanation, my Mother who lives next door to me has dementia and by the end of last year, she required 24x7 care and supervision which I attempted to provide. That ended up with me in pretty bad physical shape and her not getting any better. Well, we continued to try and work through it until Mid June when there was no other alternatives but to place her in a long term care facility. The closest one to me if 50 mi away. Because of her state of dementia she did not willing participate in this placement and still doesn't know why she it there. So in addition to the emotional challenges in separating, I've still been dealing with her slide down that horrible slope. At the moment, she seems to be afraid of everything and only relaxes when I'm with her, so I end of going to visit 5-6 times a week. Each visit lasts about 4-6 hours. I really think things are getting better, because I'm getting stronger.
> 
> Through all of this yarn and something in my hands has kept me reasonably sane. For the last couple of years I've been on a personal mission to reduce my stash to manageable (yet to be defined) proportions; so rather than working on what I want to do -- something really challenging and demanding in the lace field -- I've been trying to get rid of what I have on hand. So for example, between mid-June and mid-Aug, I crocheted 4 afghans (one of which is shown below). Crochetting for me is a real change. I always tell others that I KNIT not crochet -- and that is true because I don't like to crochet, but the yarn I was trying to use up lent itself to that approach and I finished up 6 of those gigantic 853+yard balls.
> 
> ...


WOW! you do lovely work. Your dryer balls would be wonderful - I can't remember if you joined in our Conversation about color Workshop. Could you give the instructions as to how to make them. I gather they are felted? I would really appreciate it as I think they would make great stocking stuffers for friends and family.

I like your afghan too. I do both knitting and crochet and for afghans crochet works up so much faster than knitting in my opinion. I also combine the two and usually put a border in crochet on nearly all my projects, either the crocodile stitch (crocheting backwards) or a shell stitch or other crochet pattern depending on the project.

I know this is a lace party but I am rather pleased that finally I am finishing a pullover that I started 3 months ago and which has been put aside because of my move to Vancouver Island. It sort of fits in with our Texture and color conversations so I hope you don't mind me posting it now that it is nearly finished. I have to work on the neck ribbing, the cuffs and the bottom border and it will be done! yeah!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, That is a hard path that you have trodden. I am so pleased that you have managed to stay the course and knitting helped. You are a very strong woman.
I am glad you like the shawl. I first learned to knit lace 50+ years ago when there weren't any charts so in theory the written instruction should be easy for me. I had never considered making a chart. :roll: I will bear it mind for the future.
I love your work and look forwrd to seeing more. Thank you for your post.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle,
I love the star afghan. Great colorway. Also, those felted dryer balls look great! They are so colorful. Are they hard to do??
Also, prayers for you and your mother as you try to help her find peace in her situation. It's been a long road for you. Glad your health is coming back.

Shirley, your sweater is beautiful. Lovely for autumn. ANd of course, texture always add.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful, Shirley. Very individual. I love it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the color and 'effect' of your afghan Belle. ((hugs)) for you and your mom. 

Not much knitting going on for me, still getting my half hour at lunchtime but that means my current project is going even slooooower than usual. I am up to about 9 1/2 inches of the sweater so I am starting the increase rounds (it's bottom up). I have so many sewing projects on hand right now that I need to win the Powerball Lottery so I can retire and get them done, lol. Between the Halloween costume, a dress for work, maintenance sewing (hems, buttons, drapes, etc), mast boots (helicopter parts but these are on commission, yippee!), and the boat cover that will be started soon I am quite busy at the sewing table. But I have narrowed down to four yarns for the upcoming Ashton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I crocheted 4 afghans (one of which is shown below). ...


I love that afghan - the blues are beautiful. It looks knit from here, though.
I was considering doing that patten, as well.

Sorry to hear of the troubles with your mother. Very sad experience for all concerned.
Is dementia a much bigger problem than it was in the past or was it just kept hidden years ago? Increased life expectancy might also figure in, I suppose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love your hat, Julie.
> 
> You guys covered a lot of ground this afternoon.


Thanks Bev!
If I am repeating myself, my apologies, I have lost track of exactly where I had got up to!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ...I know this is a lace party...I hope you don't mind me posting it...


Certainly not - you must have realized by now that the accent is mostly on "party". We share all manner of things here. 

It looks great - can't wait to see it finally finished.

I am sure that you are glad that your long haul is over & hope that you didn't have to leave too much behind - especially not yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, I love your new hat. That will be perfect with the cowl. Love all your new yarns too.


I have given in to the temptation- I have started the Icy blue, with a Travelling Vine - my 'go to' Lace design. (that and the Shetland Isles Horseshoe pattern), When I want something pretty, but I know the design so well, I can read my mistakes!
The hat is just what I need, given how close we are to summer!
And I am aware you all, in the States are gearing up to Thanksgiving! (we have NO equivalent)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> !! Beautiful, Norma!! I think I'd go crazy now if I had to do that - follow all written instructions. Kudos to you!


whereas I am far more comfortable with written- have yet to sit down and tackle the charts- maybe if the stress factors diminish !?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! you do lovely work. Your dryer balls would be wonderful - I can't remember if you joined in our Conversation about color Workshop. Could you give the instructions as to how to make them. I gather they are felted? I would really appreciate it as I think they would make great stocking stuffers for friends and family.
> 
> There have a lot of threads concerning dryer balls here on KP. This one is the one I used for reference when I first got started.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great to know you are in one piece!


Definitely no bits broken off! I am a nervous passenger, always grateful to hear the shriek of the tyres grounding, and the roar of reverse thrust!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so glad you are safely back home. Take extra special care of yourself for the next little bit.
> 
> Sharon, I want to know if your nose tells you which part of the store the yarn is in.  Does it have to be wool or can you smell acyllic too? What fun!
> 
> Belle, I have forgotten to say anything, but it is good to see you around again. Pop in when you can.


safely here! and what's more, feeling refreshed from some real sleep, in my own bed. Missing my little boy! But not so very long and I will go collect him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... I'm not sure I mentioned but my daughter has been visiting for the week... She likes the Jacket I made..  so its hers..LOL I will try to get a picture... I have been very busy running here and there... Lots of fun!!! Of course we went from sunny days last week to rain rain rain this week.. thats the way it goes.. LOL
> 
> Julie I am glad your back home safe and sound.. I am sure you and Ringo had a wonderful reunion  I bet he's happy to have his momma back


Don't know yet! Won't know till after ten, when I head out with _Driving Miss Daisy_.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hi everyone!! Sorry to have been more invisible than not. As a quick explanation, my Mother who lives next door to me has dementia and by the end of last year, she required 24x7 care and supervision which I attempted to provide. That ended up with me in pretty bad physical shape and her not getting any better. Well, we continued to try and work through it until Mid June when there was no other alternatives but to place her in a long term care facility. The closest one to me if 50 mi away. Because of her state of dementia she did not willing participate in this placement and still doesn't know why she it there. So in addition to the emotional challenges in separating, I've still been dealing with her slide down that horrible slope. At the moment, she seems to be afraid of everything and only relaxes when I'm with her, so I end of going to visit 5-6 times a week. Each visit lasts about 4-6 hours. I really think things are getting better, because I'm getting stronger.
> 
> Through all of this yarn and something in my hands has kept me reasonably sane. For the last couple of years I've been on a personal mission to reduce my stash to manageable (yet to be defined) proportions; so rather than working on what I want to do -- something really challenging and demanding in the lace field -- I've been trying to get rid of what I have on hand. So for example, between mid-June and mid-Aug, I crocheted 4 afghans (one of which is shown below). Crochetting for me is a real change. I always tell others that I KNIT not crochet -- and that is true because I don't like to crochet, but the yarn I was trying to use up lent itself to that approach and I finished up 6 of those gigantic 853+yard balls.
> 
> ...


Dementia! Been through it with, Mum and step-Mum, and now with my DH.
Belle you have all my sympathies, it is such a hard one, especially on the families.
Do your dryer balls go in a drier to some purpose? I don't know about them!
And your afghan looks lovely!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I
> Is dementia a much bigger problem than it was in the past or was it just kept hidden years ago? Increased life expectancy might also figure in, I suppose.


I don't really know the answer, but I've concluded that since as a society we have become so adept at prolonging life, we see more of the aging process related to the brain. What makes it even harder, in my opinion, is that families are so scattered, there is less and less support for person who has dementia or the care givers. And as a society, we really haven't come to grips with how best to provide the loving, care these people deserve -- we can't just stick them in a facility and forget they ever existed. And to make matters even worse, good care is so expensive that it is out of reach for a large part of our population. I'll get off my band-box now and thank you for your comments and good wishes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirley--no apologies for showing your sweater. Love it. My kind of design--simple geometrics with good contrast and texture. I am about to show some of my recent work with it not lace.

Belle--hard to comment on such a difficult situation. Dementia is one of the hardest conditions I think as we are in a constant state of grieving the loss of someone we love. I have watched several people go thru this. I worked with one woman for a number of years on community projects. She had an indomitable spirit always wanting to write the definitive book on illiteracy. One of the last times I saw her, at a Women's Studies Conference she said "I know I know you but I don't. Who are you? " It was very painful to see her like that and it was clear that she felt embarrassed about this loss. I give you credit for remaining so attentive to her. Knitting is much more than just what we produce: it is often our life line to sanity. And your work is wonderful.

But let me ask a question--what are dryer balls? just felted stuffed balls????

Major move forward in my life. I just got rid of 3 extra large kitchen cabinets that have been sitting in the middle of my house for several months. They were too good to simply throw out. I tried to sell them w/o success. So I called my chimney/firewood guy and offered them to him and he just picked them up. He has given me so much free work on my wood stove and not charged me for all kinds of things over the years. Needless to say I pass his name around whenever I can and get him work when possible. So he was happy for them for spare storage. I also gave him one my new hats and realized that I didn't fully document it. Ugh! But it made me happy to be able to provide for him in exchange. Told him I would knit more for him in the winter. That felt very good. Now to make another one of those hats as I think it will sell very well--if we still have Farmer's Markets this week and in November. But the empty space feels so good. Now to push the rest of my life further back out of the way.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have given in to the temptation- I have started the Icy blue, with a Travelling Vine - my 'go to' Lace design. (that and the Shetland Isles Horseshoe pattern), When I want something pretty, but I know the design so well, I can read my mistakes!
> The hat is just what I need, given how close we are to summer!
> And I am aware you all, in the States are gearing up to Thanksgiving! (we have NO equivalent)


Halloween in October, Thanksgiving in November and Christmas in December. New Year's in January, Valentine's Day in February and St. Patrick's Day in March, Easter in April/May. Seems like the winter and early spring months here filled with holidays and parties.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do your dryer balls go in a drier to some purpose? I don't know about them!


There are a lot of threads about dryer balls on KP and a search will show all of them too you.

I think they are great!!! Here's why: #1 you use them in your dryer in lieu of fabric softeners (no dryer sheets) -- that gets the chemicals off your clothes and one more chemical out of your life. #2 -- because of they are wool and felted, they work their way into the pile of clothes and help lift and open up that pile so that the hot air can reach the interior of the pile. That shortens drying time -- saving you $$$$ or whatever your currency. #3 -- again because they are wool, they absorb some of the moisture from the clothing and by doing so, maintain a higher level of humidity in the dryer. This eliminations or lessens static electricity. Static can't form in humid conditions. #4 -- and lastly, I've found my towels to be much fluffier and absorbent since I started using my balls over a year ago.

Now, there is a warning -- Beware -- dogs, cats and kids like them -- so keep them in your dryer when not being used as a means of protection.

Last week I posted a copy of the booklet that I developed to use with the sale of the balls. I'm going to see if I can insert the thread title here. Hope this gets you to it, but if not scroll down the page to find a copy of the booklet

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292928-1.html#6206267


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I don't really know the answer, but I've concluded that since as a society we have become so adept at prolonging life, we see more of the aging process related to the brain. What makes it even harder, in my opinion, is that families are so scattered, there is less and less support for person who has dementia or the care givers. And as a society, we really haven't come to grips with how best to provide the loving, care these people deserve -- we can't just stick them in a facility and forget they ever existed. And to make matters even worse, good care is so expensive that it is out of reach for a large part of our population. I'll get off my band-box now and thank you for your comments and good wishes.


This is so much what I am struggling through at the moment, with DH- his family has decided that I was going to have him put in a home- (NOT true) but very hard to refute. I have not seen my darling for more than a year, nor had conversation with him in that time- VERY hard. The whole point of my visit to Australia had been to try to sort the rift with the family, and to try to get some sort of mediation under way. Lupe the junior niece stymied that when she brought him to New Zealand to avoid going to the Tribunal. I am trying now to work out a way to get to the house he should be at (hoping they have not moved) with a strong Samoan back up- because I just don't trust particularly the junior one.
I so agree with what you are saying Belle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Halloween in October, Thanksgiving in November and Christmas in December. New Year's in January, Valentine's Day in February and St. Patrick's Day in March, Easter in April/May. Seems like the winter and early spring months here filled with holidays and parties.


A very good way of getting through the long dark nights!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> There are a lot of threads about dryer balls on KP and a search will show all of them too you.
> 
> I think they are great!!! Here's why: #1 you use them in your dryer in lieu of fabric softeners (no dryer sheets) -- that gets the chemicals off your clothes and one more chemical out of your life. #2 -- because of they are wool and felted, they work their way into the pile of clothes and help lift and open up that pile so that the hot air can reach the interior of the pile. That shortens drying time -- saving you $$$$ or whatever your currency. #3 -- again because they are wool, they absorb some of the moisture from the clothing and by doing so, maintain a higher level of humidity in the dryer. This eliminations or lessens static electricity. Static can't form in humid conditions. #4 -- and lastly, I've found my towels to be much fluffier and absorbent since I started using my balls over a year ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Belle- I now have that thread 'watched' and will look into it later- at the moment the temptation is too great to keep working my Travelling Vine!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Belle- I now have that thread 'watched' and will look into it later- at the moment the temptation is too great to keep working my Travelling Vine!


I have bookmarked it, too. I can't wait to see your travelling vine in that lovely blue yarn :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> whereas I am far more comfortable with written- have yet to sit down and tackle the charts- maybe if the stress factors diminish !?


Me to. The symbols are small and hard for me to see on most patterns. Then if colors are added it is even harder to see the symbols.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I'll get off my band-box now ...


No problem - it feels good to be able to vent a bit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I posted a copy of the booklet that I developed to use with the sale of the balls....


Thank you for that useful info.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dementia! Been through it with, Mum and step-Mum, and now with my DH.
> Belle you have all my sympathies, it is such a hard one, especially on the families.
> Do your dryer balls go in a drier to some purpose? I don't know about them!
> And your afghan looks lovely!


I didn't see this answered so will try. Dryer balls help clothes dry faster and soften clothes so they save money by the shorter drying time and no need to use fabric softener sheets or liquid.

And if you do use fabric softener sheets, check your lint screen to see if it is blocked by running water over it. If the water does not flow through easily the dryer is working harder and in danger of overheating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have bookmarked it, too. I can't wait to see your travelling vine in that lovely blue yarn :thumbup:


I'll take a photo when I have one repeat finished- to show you how it is progressing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Me to. The symbols are small and hard for me to see on most patterns. Then if colors are added it is even harder to see the symbols.


I lay great store by my magnifying glass! I prefer most of the time not to wear my glasses- and the magnifying glass is easier to pick up and use. My eye sight has improved remarkably since I put the glasses to one side. I do need them to thread a needle though!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie so glad your home and hopefully with your baby. 

Kittychris in answer to your ? yes, i can find the dept. with the yarn by smell or maybe its a second sense! Funny to find out I'm a psychic after all these years! :lol: 
I was a dementia nurse before I retired, it is a very strange disease, as it affects different people in different ways. I greatly admire the people that work well in this field, it requires a great deal of compassion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> Julie so glad your home and hopefully with your baby.
> 
> Kittychris in answer to your ? yes, i can find the dept. with the yarn by smell or maybe its a second sense! Funny to find out I'm a psychic after all these years! :lol:
> I was a dementia nurse before I retired, it is a very strange disease, as it affects different people in different ways. I greatly admire the people that work well in this field, it requires a great deal of compassion.


Thank you, Sharyn! two hours yet to wait before I go and fetch him!
I really admire your having nursed Dementia patients- In my opinion it requires immense patience, compassion and understanding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

First repeat of the Travelling Vine completed, 12 rows- and yes there is a mistake in the garter stitch border- but I am a fudger rather a tinker, and could not be bothered to rippit back- besides my Mantra is 'Only Allah is Perfect'!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooo, looks lovely, Julie!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonderful, looks great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome Home, Julie! I am so glad you are feeling rested already and have a beautiful start on your Traveling Vine. :thumbup:

Dementia is so hard. We have been there, done that with my dad who suffered from side affects of a brain tumor. It was tough. You and your mom are both in my prayers, Belle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> First repeat of the Travelling Vine completed...


That is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> First repeat of the Travelling Vine completed, 12 rows- and yes there is a mistake in the garter stitch border- but I am a fudger rather a tinker, and could not be bothered to rippit back- besides my Mantra is 'Only Allah is Perfect'!


Great start. I do love the patterm and the wool :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Belle and Tricia for the info on the dryer balls. Since I don't a dryer (only air dry) my knowledge is deficient on these things. But I will read thru your material Belle to inform myself.

Sharonreed--what a hard job as you know you will never see improvement. Must say, tho, that I am interested in the recent use of coconut oil, raw & organic, to help improve the brain and alzheimers. Not enough research to say definitively, but the oil is great for brain health so will not do harm to eat it daily.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Roni, glad to hear your daughter liked the jacket! Hope you're enjoying your visit with her. Hope we get to see a picture of her modeling.

Julie so glad you made it home safe and sound. Looks like you are already busy with your new yarn. It sure is going to be pretty. I too am a fudger, but I also do an awful lot of tinking.

Belle so sorry to hear about your mom. It must be a very stressful situation. It is good that you can comfort her and that you have your knitting and crafts to comfort you. I love the idea of the dryer balls. I do use the plastic ones, but I will definitely try making these. Also love the circular afghan - my favorite colors!

Shirley, love how your sweater looks. Such wonderful texture and colors. Very inspiring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Roni, glad to hear your daughter liked the jacket! Hope you're enjoying your visit with her. Hope we get to see a picture of her modeling.
> 
> Julie so glad you made it home safe and sound. Looks like you are already busy with your new yarn. It sure is going to be pretty. I too am a fudger, but I also do an awful lot of tinking.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn! I am home now from collecting Ringo- he rolled over straight away for a scritch on the tummy- and now is lying as if pooped out, on the carpet.
Apparently he behaved much better this time- but did need to be in 'time out' on a number of occasions!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caryn! I am home now from collecting Ringo- he rolled over straight away for a scritch on the tummy- and now is lying as if pooped out, on the carpet.
> Apparently he behaved much better this time- but did need to be in 'time out' on a number of occasions!


Oh, he must be so happy to be home with you! That is too funny that he had to be in "time out" :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie and Ringo, together again!  Enjoy and unwind, Julie.

Roni, how wonderful that your daughter loved the jacket. Now you can make another one with all the tips you learned on this one. Enjoy your daughter while she is there. Give her extra squeezes from us whose daughters are not with us at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh, he must be so happy to be home with you! That is too funny that he had to be in "time out" :lol:


My opinion is that he has a 'Napoleon Bonaparte' complex (Napoleon was a short man) the girl at the kennels agreed with me- that especially around larger dogs, he HAS to be TOP dog!- that is when he ended up in 'time out' she said also that when she first saw him, her thought was 'Oh no, not Ringo again' but she said he was much improved from his last visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie and Ringo, together again!  Enjoy and unwind, Julie.
> 
> Roni, how wonderful that your daughter loved the jacket. Now you can make another one with all the tips you learned on this one. Enjoy your daughter while she is there. Give her extra squeezes from us whose daughters are not with us at the moment.


It really does feel like 'home' again now my little dog is here. He has given me lots of doggy kisses.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Enjoy him Julie, its not by accident that dogs are used for therapy. Good for both of you!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Belle and Tricia for the info on the dryer balls. Since I don't a dryer (only air dry) my knowledge is deficient on these things. But I will read thru your material Belle to inform myself.
> 
> Sharonreed--what a hard job as you know you will never see improvement. Must say, tho, that I am interested in the recent use of coconut oil, raw & organic, to help improve the brain and alzheimers. Not enough research to say definitively, but the oil is great for brain health so will not do harm to eat it daily.


Don't know if there is any information to back it but I have heard aluminum cookware leads to dementia and other mental issues.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Don't know if there is any information to back it but I have heard aluminum cookware leads to dementia and other mental issues.


Yes - I've heard that, too, as well as deodorants with aluminum chlorohydrate.
... just checked the latter out & apparently the association is negligible.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments and good thoughts. I hope I didn't sidetrack us too much with the dryer ball diversion. Wasn't what I had intended to do, but it nice to share yet another "yarn" activities with others equally addicted. 

I can still remember the first time I went to the Pendleton Woolen Mills in Milwaukie, ORegon. A real mill at that time and the yarns and fabrics just make me drool remembering them. Unfortunately, as with so many other things as the years have passed so have the mills. Can you imagine going into a huge place and grabbing bundled skeins of 100% wool and paying by the ounce? I think it was about $.10 an ounce back then. Today that sounds ridiculously inexpensive, but times have changed as has the value of money -- but oh for the old days (sigh!).

Best to everyone.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening everyone.. Far to much to catch up on in a hectic house!! Belle your dryer balls and afghan are great.. I want to make a few of those balls myself.. I have found a source for the wool  and your afghan is beautiful.. I love the deep blue!

Shirley thanks for sharing your sweater... I made the panel jacket and it didn't turn out like I wanted.. maybe I should take one of your workshops and learn some more


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we all double post sometimes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> Enjoy him Julie, its not by accident that dogs are used for therapy. Good for both of you!


That is very true! Here more and more dogs are being brought in to visit people in Rest Homes. Ringo's breeder uses some of her dogs as 'visitors'.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, it happened again... a day without notifications, and when I actually pop in here, there are four new pages. Arrrrgh! At any rate, I'm delighted to hear, Julie that you're reunited with your little guy as well as your new yarn, that Belle is back with us for a break from her difficult "real" life, and that Roni has managed to give her jacket to her daughter... clever move, Roni!! Now you can make one you really like!! And Shirley's sweater is great... a very wearable style in great subtle colors!! 
When I get organized, maybe I'll organize myself to post a couple of my non-lacy hats... I do love making them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Well, it happened again... a day without notifications, and when I actually pop in here, there are four new pages. Arrrrgh! At any rate, I'm delighted to hear, Julie that you're reunited with your little guy as well as your new yarn, that Belle is back with us for a break from her difficult "real" life, and that Roni has managed to give her jacket to her daughter... clever move, Roni!! Now you can make one you really like!! And Shirley's sweater is great... a very wearable style in great subtle colors!!
> When I get organized, maybe I'll organize myself to post a couple of my non-lacy hats... I do love making them!


And I am sure we will ooh and aah over them just the same! looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie and Ringo, together again!  Enjoy and unwind, Julie.
> 
> Roni, how wonderful that your daughter loved the jacket. Now you can make another one with all the tips you learned on this one. Enjoy your daughter while she is there. Give her extra squeezes from us whose daughters are not with us at the moment.


Amen and Amen!!! Please do!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Shirley, I saw your sweater! I am sorry that I forgot to let you know how much I like it! The colors, texture and style are wonderful! If it was mine,  I know I would get a LOT of use out of it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caryn! I am home now from collecting Ringo- he rolled over straight away for a scritch on the tummy- and now is lying as if pooped out, on the carpet.
> Apparently he behaved much better this time- but did need to be in 'time out' on a number of occasions!


I am so pleased that he was OK. It sounds as though he was glad to be home :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My opinion is that he has a 'Napoleon Bonaparte' complex (Napoleon was a short man) the girl at the kennels agreed with me- that especially around larger dogs, he HAS to be TOP dog!- that is when he ended up in 'time out' she said also that when she first saw him, her thought was 'Oh no, not Ringo again' but she said he was much improved from his last visit!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so pleased that he was OK. It sounds as though he was glad to be home :thumbup:


He definitely is! But he is having to learn again to listen for vehicles etc! No problem about barking at cats though!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ronie* I was so pleased that your daughter liked your jacket. I think I missed your post so I am a bit late in replying.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My opinion is that he has a 'Napoleon Bonaparte' complex (Napoleon was a short man) the girl at the kennels agreed with me- that especially around larger dogs, he HAS to be TOP dog!- that is when he ended up in 'time out' she said also that when she first saw him, her thought was 'Oh no, not Ringo again' but she said he was much improved from his last visit!


I'll bet that most smaller dogs have the Napolean complex. So glad that you and he are both home and happy. The new yarn is lovely in the traveling vine!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> *Ronie* I was so pleased that your daughter liked your jacket. I think I missed your post so I am a bit late in replying.


Ditto. And Ronie, I do hope to see pictures of her in her new jacket.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle, I don't believe that I read in your post on dryer balls how to get the alternate colored stripes on. Or is that just extra wool wrapped around or is it something that you do after they are felted?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I'll bet that most smaller dogs have the Napolean complex. So glad that you and he are both home and happy. The new yarn is lovely in the traveling vine!


Sometimes the smallest and yappiest ones! 
I've not managed to get much more of the Travelling Vine done today- not for when you cannot concentrate at all- Problems continuing from the visit to Sydney, can be a bit overwhelming! I did manage to knit a row or two of the green plaited cable cowl- including a cable row- so that felt good. Also back into watching my kiddie soaps on the telly. There have been a lot of changes in the three weeks I've been away- but I find it relaxing!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Belle, I don't believe that I read in your post on dryer balls how to get the alternate colored stripes on. Or is that just extra wool wrapped around or is it something that you do after they are felted?


The color stripes (or what I refer to as the obi) is applied after the basic ball is felted. I use tapestry wool and embroider the stripe on and then felt the ball again. So that it is felted also and adheres to the ball.

I started putting the obis on balls when I was creating balls out of a heavier yarn and the concern was something like a hook or zipper catching the yarn (even though felted) and pulling the ball apart. Frankly, this is probably unlikely -- but I didn't know that at the time. In any case, I rather like the look of a color coordinated obi and have continued the practice.

The obi is created by wrapping wool around the circumference of the ball . I bury the ends in the middle of the ball. So if you envision the ball as a globe and can identify the North and South poles, then you would wrap from N to S and back around, turn the 90-degrees and repeat another N to S wrap. So know you would have a wrap on the 0/180 degree longitude and another on the 90/270 degrees longitude. Then turn the ball again to go around the equator and do another wrap. Now to complete the process I cover each intersections of the wraps (there are 6) with an "X" (be sure to bury the ends in the ball). Now ball is ready for another felt.

Sounds like a fair amount of work, and it is. But I do like the effect and being able to add color to the balls.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Working backwards here--

Belle--thanx for the detail project info on the dryer balls. They look like fun to make and could be nice gifts for people who use dryers.

Ronie--So glad you daughter likes the jacket. I could feel your disappointment with it when it was being done. but I am sure you learned a lot about shaping and other techniques that will stand you in good stead.

Aluminum--this is a known Neurotoxin meaning it affects our nervous system adversely. The brain is a major nerve center and Aluminum has shown, increasingly, to affect brain health, as in causing build up of plaque which interrupts nerve connection. We are heavily poisoned with aluminum in our culture. Think aluminum cooking pots which are still so commonly used, even in the cooking professions. It is used as an adjuvant in vaccines which means that babies get a very heavy dose of it in their very first year of life. An adjuvant, for those who may not know, is a chemical used to make the body take up the drug more readily. In other words, it impedes the body's natural process to rid itself of toxins. If it passes the blood/brain barrier it will go directly into the brain. Great gift to a newborn! Canned foods are another source of aluminum commonly found in people's lives. Other sources include other drugs and cosmetics. This is another reason to pay closer attention to what we eat, drugs, what we put on our body, etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are some pics of my recent work: This first one is made from recycled sari silk. I never liked it as is seemed stiff and lacks any stretchiness. However, after wearing it a couple of time it seemed to soften up. So I put it on the craft table. The woman modeling it loved it and bought it. She is an acquaintance of mine. That was nice support. Now need to redo all my other photos as they didn't download. Back in a bit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

another couple pics. The hats are a group of recent and older ones. The red/green/black beanie is a crocheted cap that I did years ago. It is the crochet version of intarsia. Wore it last nite and had some raised eyebrows when I put it on. Good response.the blue/green hat has 2 latvian braids on the edge and on top of the green section. The blue yarn is a merino/silk from ICE. The brown cable hat is not my design but a great hat which is the one I gave to my chimney/firewood savior yesterday. The others are a variety of cable hats in anything from acrylic to wools.

The yarn pile are recent purchases. All of them have cashmere. The pastels are cashmere. The others are merino/cashmere/silk blend. All are dk or worsted weight. The red is Katmandu yarn. The pastels are Laine du Nord. All are super soft.

The scarves are 1) lavender one is a dk donegal wool (aurecania??? sp) knit with crochet donegels; 2) Fibonacci scarf half done. Not sure the color way is showing well. It is Sheepeish yarn and LB Amazing. The stitch is a faux brioche--very soft and squooshy.

The last hat, which sold, is Patons Decor with rows of green and medium blue sold colors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> another couple pics


I love the lady in the hat!! The yarn looks scrummy as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the lady in the hat!! The yarn looks scrummy as well.


This woman is a total ham. She is a great photographer of people and loves to have her picture taken herself. Wish she would send me the photos she took of us together with the hat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I too love the lady in the hat. You can tell she is really enjoying the hat and the picture taking also.  Your hats look so warm. I love the crochet intarsia. The scarves are great also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> This woman is a total ham. She is a great photographer of people and loves to have her picture taken herself. Wish she would send me the photos she took of us together with the hat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Great!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Look at this color play. She did a great job!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294070-1.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! I will try to get a pic of her in the sweater.. I told her I was wanting one.. but she like me hate our pics taken.. she didn't refuse so lets hope .. we are getting one storm after another all week...  lots of rain that we have needed but not much fun for her.. We are going up the coast tomorrow and getting a room on the beach I hope we get there in time for a nice long stroll..  

Tanya those are great... I love the blue scarf and the intasia crochet hat!! I have some patterns that teach me how to do that but I have not studied it enough to be any good at it.. 

So sorry about your notifications Mary.. it is so frustrating... I hope it is cleared up for a long time now.. it goes in spurts with me.. sometimes I have a month of fussing with it then I start getting them again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Look at this color play. She did a great job!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294070-1.html


What a great sweater!!! and she looks amazing in it! thanks for sharing


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Agree, nice to still have a good bod as you get older. She looks wonderful in that sweater. I am not a pink person, but those colors do work well and are great to warm up a drab wintery day, the ones just around the corner.

Thank Ronie for the compliments. Funny but the scarf color is green with the amazing color way of the Amazing yarn. I guess the computer is distorting the colors. The crochet intarsia is really very easy to do. Began to do it intuitively years ago before learning that it had a name. You just carry the yarn along and crochet around it. Same way as you would a crochet provisional cast on (Just had to throw the cast on info in there).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, I missed the knitting pics before. They didn't show up until now. I am glad I saw them as they are all so colourful they gladdened my heart!! I can see why your hats are so popular!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Agree, nice to still have a good bod as you get older. She looks wonderful in that sweater. I am not a pink person, but those colors do work well and are great to warm up a drab wintery day, the ones just around the corner.
> 
> Thank Ronie for the compliments. Funny but the scarf color is green with the amazing color way of the Amazing yarn. I guess the computer is distorting the colors. The crochet intarsia is really very easy to do. Began to do it intuitively years ago before learning that it had a name. You just carry the yarn along and crochet around it. Same way as you would a crochet provisional cast on (Just had to throw the cast on info in there).


I have played with it off and on... and I do agree it is fairly simple much easier than knitting intarsia but there is some elements that need to be smoothed out so my color changes look good.. I do know how to change colors with out a jag or strange looking row.. it is just sitting down and working it into a nice hat or bag


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...This first one is made from recycled sari silk. ..


Nice colours - looks good on her, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> another couple pics. ..


Great work, there! I like the beanie, too.
Are these all items in your stall?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great work, there! I like the beanie, too.
> Are these all items in your stall?


Yes there were all there. The variegated blue/green sold to a new fan as did the sari silk to my hammy friend. The brown cable was given away yesterday in gratitude for all the freebies my chimney/firewood guy does for me. He got 3 cabinets, 2 of which are very expensive and the cabled hat. In the summer I gave him veggies from the garden. Need to make another of the brown cabled hat as it is well sized for men and I don't have many of those. The table actually looks pretty good with the variety of stuff I have accumulated. If you like, I will send a pic of the baby ponchos which everyone loves but won't buy.

Ronie, when doing crochet intarsia and changing color do you pull up a loop for a new stitch with the old color and then use the new color to finish it off? This works for sc, hdd, dc, etc. Always do the last yarn over with the new color and pull thru the last loop. This will give you a nice smooth transition beta the colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the baby ponchos which everyone loves but won't buy...


That's strange... I'd love to see them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's strange... I'd love to see them.


will send pics when PC is working again--it has now been 2 months and I am so fed up that it just sits staring at me. but that is where the poncho pics are. maybe i can motivate a bit today to work on that computer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd love to see the pictures of the baby ponchos too, Tanya.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes there were all there. The variegated blue/green sold to a new fan as did the sari silk to my hammy friend. The brown cable was given away yesterday in gratitude for all the freebies my chimney/firewood guy does for me. He got 3 cabinets, 2 of which are very expensive and the cabled hat. In the summer I gave him veggies from the garden. Need to make another of the brown cabled hat as it is well sized for men and I don't have many of those. The table actually looks pretty good with the variety of stuff I have accumulated. If you like, I will send a pic of the baby ponchos which everyone loves but won't buy.
> 
> Ronie, when doing crochet intarsia and changing color do you pull up a loop for a new stitch with the old color and then use the new color to finish it off? This works for sc, hdd, dc, etc. Always do the last yarn over with the new color and pull thru the last loop. This will give you a nice smooth transition beta the colors.


Yes I do that! I can transition nicely I am just having a hard time with the chain up.. I got hung up when I did a lot of going in a spiral and now my brain is stuck there... LOL  So I am playing with it.. I also need a chart to follow for the graphics so they are nice and smooth.. I really like free form also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes I do that! I can transition nicely I am just having a hard time with the chain up.. I got hung up when I did a lot of going in a spiral and now my brain is stuck there... LOL  So I am playing with it.. I also need a chart to follow for the graphics so they are nice and smooth.. I really like free form also.


Gotcha. Crochet is easy to do free form and fun.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh thanks for the pics Tanya. Your friend certainly is full of life! Recycled sari silk, is that more like ribbon yarn? Made from strips cut off saris? I love the yarns with cashmere.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> The color stripes ......... Now to complete the process I cover each intersections of the wraps (there are 6) with an "X" (be sure to bury the ends in the ball). Now ball is ready for another felt.
> 
> Sounds like a fair amount of work, and it is. But I do like the effect and being able to add color to the balls.


Thank you Belle! This does sound like a fair amount of work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh thanks for the pics Tanya. Your friend certainly is full of life! Recycled sari silk, is that more like ribbon yarn? Made from strips cut off saris? I love the yarns with cashmere.


sari silk is made from either old saris cut into strips and twisted into yarn, or factory material waste being used. making sari yarn has become a cottage industry for some women in India. It is not like ribbon as it is twisted into thread, albeit heavy gauge. working with it is a nuisance as the yarn keeps twisting and requires stopping to unwind. But being heavy gauge allows for a large needle (9-13) which increases speed.

and so true about the cashmere blended yarns. even with only 5-15% cashmere, the yarns have a buttery softness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

question: was there no LP activity from yesterday about 4 pm EST till Chris posted this morning? my computers are so messed up and my internet service has been unreliable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

That's the way it was, Tanya. I was ready to go in another way to check if there were not postings this morning. I am like you. I now check quickly to be sure I am not missing pages.  Some days they seem to multiply so quickly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks bev. with all the chatter going on suddenly there was nothing so it was very strange. i see even us chatterboxes run out of steam at times (LOL).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The jacket scarf is very pretty but the baby poncho is so cute. Did you say they don't sell? I can't think why not! The public is a strange beast at times!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I noticed that space too. I guess it's ok to take a breather every now and then. Love all your creations Tanya. That baby poncho is really cute. I would think it would be a good seller! 

I finally finished the family tree shawl. It was interesting to knit. I definitely need more practice with cables. I had a hard time keeping track of all the different ones she had in the pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, absolutely beautiful!! Love the colours and the knitting is perfect.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I didn't even get on the computer after work yesterday.. so I didn't notice  but I like you and Bev and I'm sure lots of us go hunting us down if I don't get my emails..LOL and then there are days where you all rack up 4 pages while I am at work...LOL
I love that scarf... as for baby clothes I am resisting tempting fate and am not even looking at baby clothes.. my son and his GF are not ready for a baby and I sure don't want to put that thought out into the universe.. although they will make beautiful babies when they are ready... 

Caryn that is so pretty.. I am going to play with that edging.. I love it!! and I love the rust color... very nice


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Norma and Ronie. It was fun watching that Latvian braid appear as I knitted it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--the shawl is very interesting. The twin trees are like the ones in the baby blanket I did earlier this year. I was intimidated going it it, but line by line, it worked fine so by the end it felt very comfortable. The Latvian braid shows up so well and the white purl rows are a stand out. My Latvian braid is not that visible because of the lack of color contrast. But I saw how easy it was to work. You did good girl!

I think people are reluctant to spend any money on baby clothes which is why the ponchos don't sell. My daughter took them down to the City and had the same reaction. The stores there wanted to see a photo portfolio--not real product. If I priced them low at $15 I think they would sell but that means I would be making about $5 for the labor. Not worth it I think. Would rather gift them away. I had people fall in love with a toddler pant/daishiki set I made and one joked and said she would like one for herself. But again, no one would pay. I really need a different marketing venue where people come expecting to spend money.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> lace jacket - baby poncho


Like that lace - I take it that it is a panel - for which part of the jacket?
The poncho is so cute. As Norma says, strange that they don't sell when people admire them so. Too bad.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I finally finished the family tree shawl. It was interesting to knit...


I signed up but didn't knit it after all. I did find it interesting to read over the clues, though, due to the interesting construction. As you say, she threw in some interesting stitches.

You did a great job - look at that Latvian braid! 

She has another MKAL coming up in November - free until Nov. 20.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonnies-wish-mkal


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love the lace scarf. Lovely pattern. THe poncho is so cute. 

Caryn, your shawl is lovely. Great stitching. Isn't it fun to learn new things.

Some pictures I got this morning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a great photo but is that your first frost?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

No, Norma, I believe that this is our second heavy frost.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Tanya, Bev and Jane. 
Jane, thanks for the heads up on the new MKAL. I just checked it out. It is tempting and would give me more practice with cables, so of course I will get the pattern, just in case!
Bev, beautiful pictures. I love how the frost catches the light.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Like that lace - I take it that it is a panel - for which part of the jacket?
> The poncho is so cute. As Norma says, strange that they don't sell when people admire them so. Too bad.


The lace is a narrow scarf which I envisioned for wearing with a suit jacket. Its length was designed to wrap the neck and hang just above the waist. The woman who bought tho likes to tie it around her neck as if it were a very thin gauge piece. Altho your idea of making it an appliqué panel for jacket or sweater might be an interesting feature.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> No, Norma, I believe that this is our second heavy frost.


Is it very chilly during the day? It did look like a very heavy one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...of course I will get the pattern, just in case!....


The price is right.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...your idea of making it an appliqué panel for jacket or sweater might be an interesting feature.


I misunderstood your description "lace jacket scarf" but realize now that it is a scarf to be worn with a jacket.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Is it very chilly during the day? It did look like a very heavy one.


We have been having wonderfully crisp fall days. Up to 50's in the afternoons. This weekend thru Tues, it could get up to the 70's. Indian Summers last gasp.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> We have been having wonderfully crisp fall days. Up to 50's in the afternoons. This weekend thru Tues, it could get up to the 70's. Indian Summers last gasp.


That sounds wonderful. Thank you for you reply and the photos. I enjoyed the glimpse of where you live :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, your shawl came out wonderfully. The color play is quite nice.

Tanya, nice lace scarf. Hopefully you will find a market for your baby ponchos.

Bev, brrrr. I do not miss the cold, but it does make for beautiful scenery. Of course down here we all complain of the heat but such is life. 

Jane, thanks for the link to the MKAL. I have signed up but who knows when I will find the time, lol. 

Almost ready to start the pattern section on my sweater, a few more rows of plain stockinette then I get some interesting bits. 

Hope all have a nice day, whether warm or cold,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, thanks for the link to the MKAL. I have signed up but who knows when I will find the time, lol. ...


I am in the same boat - with two other MKALs slate for November that I really want to do. However, if it's free, I sign up & see what happens.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, your shawl came out wonderfully. The color play is quite nice.
> 
> Tanya, nice lace scarf. Hopefully you will find a market for your baby ponchos.
> 
> ...


Melanie, thank you for summarizing everyone's LP entries! I totally agree with you, except for the winter part.  Those frost photos were gorgeous! You have a wonderful eye, Bev!

I signed up for the Family Tree KAL also and this next one, but who knows when I will get to them. 

Beautiful work, ladies!!! The sun is shining and it is fairly warm here...must.go.for.bike.ride.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I........
> 
> She has another MKAL coming up in November - free until Nov. 20.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonnies-wish-mkal


that designer has some very intriguing patterns. i just signed up for the MKAL for the pattern but probably won't have time to do it now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I just got an email from KnitPicks. They have some new rosewood needles and their yarn swift is on sale! (I have this one and really like it.) I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, what a lovely shawl. The stitches in the white stripes look unusual. 

Bev, I love the frost photos. Especially the dandelion!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The price is right.


Yes! You know what I say - if it's free, it's for me! LOL. So of course I signed up for that, even if it takes 2 years to look at it. I have decided that whenever I get around to knitting the SuzannaIC shawl that it will not be in the stash yarn that I originally thought I would use. I may use the variegated purple that I started knitting Lavendar Fields with. Ok, I am now signing off so I can work on DD's shawl for a change.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Melanie, Toni and Chris. 
Chris, the stitches in the white stripes were like 3 loop nupps. On the right side you did knit, yo, knit, and then on the wrong side you knit through the 3 stitches through the back loops. The yarn was carried along in the front so it could be seen. I believe she called this stitch, chain of pearls.

Toni, I saw that sale and I sure would like a yarn swift! Craftsy is also having a yarn sale.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, I saw that sale and I sure would like a yarn swift! Craftsy is also having a yarn sale.


I really like mine. It was on sale when I got it, but this price is even better...if I remember correctly. I deleted that Craftsy email to resist the temptation! Ha! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I really enjoy taking pictures and capturing things just right. I'm just learning about the macro setting.  Having fun taking these in the morning before I leave to clean someone else's toliet.  Makes me smile.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I really enjoy taking pictures and capturing things just right. I'm just learning about the macro setting.  Having fun taking these in the morning before I leave to clean someone else's toliet.  Makes me smile.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am stuck again. Can't figure out what to make next. Small craft table stuff or something with challenge and what would that be. Finished the Fibonacci scarf yesterday--wove in all 56 ends!!!!! Pure torture but it is done. Next one will be narrower and maybe a needle size smaller. Will be easier to work ends in as I knit.

Since I have the farmer's market today to get ready and am leaving town for a day's work in the City, I want to finish this week's presentation on Cast On/Bind Off techniques with a very short list. Thinking about knitting and the kinds of projects we do, we really have many different kinds of design and technique needs.

I also know that stopping to learn a new technique, or set of techniques can feel overwhelming or may feel like an interruption in getting patterns finished. But it feels to me that the more choices we have, the richer is our experience in knitting.

So here goes:

Socks, mittens, top down hats: There is always grafting of edges together but that is a real pain for many of us. What we have instead are Turkish CO, the Figure 8 CO, and Judy's Magic CO. These allow us to have no seams at the toe or fingertip end of mittens or hat tops. Judy's Magic CO is the most complicated (not by much) of the 3 but gives us the best appearance with no signs of a cast on having been done. 

For round shawls we have Emily Ocker's cast on which is very similar to a crocheted center cast on. Some of you have done this one.

Then we have Provisional Cast On's, used when we will have to go back to pick up stitches and work in the opposite directions. Provisional cast ons are great if we have a pattern with a particular direction and we want two sides to be the same. Scarves are one applications for Provisional COs. Also, edges to be added on if there is a directional issue. The two main ways to do this is a crochet provisional or knitting over a piece of waste yarn. The Crochet CO can also be used as a provisional if a contrast scarp yarn is used. It will unravel for removal. Another Crochet Provisional uses a crochet hook to cast on over a needle with a scrap yarn held along the needle. 

We also have decorative cast ons and bind offs such as the Picot CO or BO. I think most have used this on shawls. 

The I-Cord edge can be done as a CO or BO and is a great way to edge projects. I love it on my market bags and children's sweaters. It is great for mitts, either end of them. It is easy to pick up a good rhythm with it and it moves along quickly.

These are just a very few of the possibilities we have to add interest and function to our work. A few of us have tried some of these. We have seen a couple of Latvian braids these past couple of weeks and some effort to learn Tillybuddy's CO. A stretchy BO was shared. The sewn bind offs tend to be very stretchy so are great for toe up socks. 

I have been happy to try and present a coordinated overview to what is available to us as creative knitters. It seems that if we can think in terms of the categories of what we chose, it will not be so intimidating to work our way thru the myriad of choices out there. Youtube is terrific for demos of all the possibilities. Just doing an online search for cast ons or bind offs will take you on a video journey. I hope this little presentation of Cast Ons and Bind Offs will be useful to everyone.

I may not be very active here for a couple of days so hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I really enjoy taking pictures and capturing things just right. I'm just learning about the macro setting.  Having fun taking these in the morning before I leave to clean someone else's toliet.  Makes me smile.


Loved your photos. I can sure relate to the need to touch base with the beauty of nature before have to clean up other's mess.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, this is for you. I think you were the one who can smell yarn when you walk into a store. This proves there is a scientific bases for your ability. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294385-1.html

Tanya, thank you for your research these weeks. I have enjoyed seeing all the choices we have out there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I want to finish this week's presentation on Cast On/Bind Off techniques with a very short list. ..


Thank you again for all of this info.
I need to copy all of the links for future reference because I will forget about them otherwise.
I have to say that I love Judy's Magic CO for toe up socks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for all the info you have supplied us with,*Tamarque*. It is all duly saved and will be pored over.

I am going on a retreat weekend today and will not be back until Sunday. I needed a piece of knitting to take with me so I thought I would jump the gun . DD's shawl is at the stage of the beaded bit and didn't fancy doing that whilst away. The Ashton I am going to bead the border.

Catch up when I come back and I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I needed a piece of knitting to take with me so I thought I would jump the gun ...


Cheater! 
I did a small swatch to see how my beads will look - hope they don't disappear completely but they seem to match the yarn so well. I am not into big contrasts.
I have prepared some info for starting but most of us will be ready to roll anyway, I guess. I came across a couple of people who wanted to learn to knit lace or use charts so I invited them along. Don't know if they'll join but it would be useful for them anyway.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, this is for you. I think you were the one who can smell yarn when you walk into a store. This proves there is a scientific bases for your ability.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294385-1.html
> 
> Tanya, thank you for your research these weeks. I have enjoyed seeing all the choices we have out there.


Bev, that wasn't me, but I did read that post this morning and got a quite a chuckle with it


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, thank you so much for all your sharing and research. I have bookmarked this and will definitely come back to it as needed. Good luck with your market sales today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Cheater!
> I did a small swatch to see how my beads will look - hope they don't disappear completely but they seem to match the yarn so well. I am not into big contrasts.
> I have prepared some info for starting but most of us will be ready to roll anyway, I guess. I came across a couple of people who wanted to learn to knit lace or use charts so I invited them along. Don't know if they'll join but it would be useful for them anyway.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and more the merrier!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Tanya-- I want to thank you for all your work in gathering various cast ons/offs... I'd never thought much about them before, and it's clearly an important area of our craft! I especially plan to try the ones for starting hats, etc. at the top....there has to be one that doesn't give me fits!!

I hope the farmers market goes well this weekend! I enjoyed seeing your hats ... You've made a nice variety of styles and colors!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love the lace scarf. Lovely pattern. THe poncho is so cute.
> 
> Caryn, your shawl is lovely. Great stitching. Isn't it fun to learn new things.
> 
> Some pictures I got this morning.


Bev-- Great pics! Frost is so beautiful--- too bad it means that it's cold out! We haven't had a really hard frost here yet... It's just a matter of time!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> I noticed that space too. I guess it's ok to take a breather every now and then. Love all your creations Tanya. That baby poncho is really cute. I would think it would be a good seller!
> 
> I finally finished the family tree shawl. It was interesting to knit. I definitely need more practice with cables. I had a hard time keeping track of all the different ones she had in the pattern.


What a great shawl, Caryn! It has so many interesting elements, and I love how they're all pulled together with your colors. It will be spectacular when it's worn!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief! After no notifications for two days, up pop two when I post... Crazy!!!
Just had to vent... : )


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I really enjoy taking pictures and capturing things just right. I'm just learning about the macro setting.  Having fun taking these in the morning before I leave to clean someone else's toliet.  Makes me smile.


My daughter is a BFA in photography but I have the ukkiest of photo skills. I admire your developing this macro skill. Photography can be so rewarding and meaningful.

Caryn--I meant to thank you for describing the mini-nupp/cluster stitch in your shawl. It really is intriguing and I will use it in a something very soon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Tanya, for an educational two weeks. CO's and BO's make the first and last impressions of a project. Thank you for all of the research you have done. It is bookmarked for easy referral later. :thumbup:

The Ashton is coming!!! I thought it would never get here! 

I have a great day, everyone! I am still trying to get other projects finished up. Aaagh!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The Ashton is coming!!! ... I am still trying to get other projects finished up. Aaagh!


Me, too. I am hoping to have two WIPs done before I start the Ashton Sunday evening. I will be hitting the road soon to head to a swim meet where I will be officiating for 3 sessions. Hoping to get some knitting/crocheting done in the off-deck time. Fingers crossed - but difficult to get any work done like that.
I won't get the new link posted until Sunday evening.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I am hoping to have two WIPs done before I start the Ashton Sunday evening. I will be hitting the road soon to head to a swim meet where I will be officiating for 3 sessions. Hoping to get some knitting/crocheting done in the off-deck time. Fingers crossed - but difficult to get any work done like that.
> I won't get the new link posted until Sunday evening.


Jane, are you a swimmer, too?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane, are you a swimmer, too?


No - my son is a competitive swimmer so I ended up moving up through the ranks to become a referee.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - my son is a competitive swimmer so I ended up moving up through the ranks to become a referee.


I remembered about your son, but it occurred to me that you may also be into swimming. Many parents are in your role, tho. I know you are very involved and proud of your son.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I am the weird yarn smeller! (yes it can be a word) :lol: I knew there had to be a reason. I would still rather be mysteriously psychic :lol: Great Weekends All !


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sharynreed said:


> I am the weird yarn smeller! (yes it can be a word) :lol: I knew there had to be a reason. I would still rather be mysteriously psychic :lol: Great Weekends All !


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am convinced that most of us have paranormal abilities. Most of them have been conditioned out of us when we were very young. But many skills remain if we only paid attention to them and learned to use them well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I am hoping to have two WIPs done before I start the Ashton Sunday evening. I will be hitting the road soon to head to a swim meet where I will be officiating for 3 sessions. Hoping to get some knitting/crocheting done in the off-deck time. Fingers crossed - but difficult to get any work done like that.
> I won't get the new link posted until Sunday evening.


Whew! More time to work on other things! 

Have a great weekend reffing!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yahoo mail has lost its mind again and I am not receiving notices for new lace party. Will someone please post the link here? Thanks. Umoza


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Yahoo mail has lost its mind again and I am not receiving notices for new lace party. Will someone please post the link here? Thanks. Umoza


Hi umoza! We will not start a new LP until Sunday evening sometime when Jane/jscaplen starts the Ashton KAL. So it is Tamaraque's CO and BO's that hopefully are coming to you.

How are you and your daughter doing?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! I didn't realize how difficult KP can be for searches until now! 
My daughter came to my house yesterday. Her family is going to stay with me until they find a house (the first one they had chosen fel through after she became ill) and she is able to get around more. A dear friend is making her a special walking cane so she's happy with having to use a cane now.
I've got my yarn and beads for Ashton. I'm using Knit Picks Palette in the Chicory color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Thank you so much! I didn't realize how difficult KP can be for searches until now!
> My daughter came to my house yesterday. Her family is going to stay with me until they find a house (the first one they had chosen fel through after she became ill) and she is able to get around more. A dear friend is making her a special walking cane so she's happy with having to use a cane now.
> I've got my yarn and beads for Ashton. I'm using Knit Picks Palette in the Chicory color.


Yeah! It sounds like you two are on a real up swing! I am so glad to hear that. God is sooo good! May you both keep healing and getting stronger every day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. lots to catch up on.. great photos Bev.. We are getting slammed with rain.. so no frost yet! it is coming I'm sure.. 

YAY almost time for the Ashton.. I am all ready.. 

So much going on I'm not even going to try to respond to everyone... LOL My daughter went back home this morning and I'm going to go and settle down with some yarn and needles  Have a great day !!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Umoza, so glad to see you again and to hear your wonderful news. So happy for you and your DD. We missed you!!

Have fun settling, Ronie.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, this is for you. I think you were the one who can smell yarn when you walk into a store. This proves there is a scientific bases for your ability.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294385-1.html
> 
> Tanya, thank you for your research these weeks. I have enjoyed seeing all the choices we have out there.


Oh my, I laughed through the whole read. Thanks For that link Bev..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am ready to do the Ashton too. I finally decided to use a lace weight yarn- Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in Midnight Heather. Not sure what size needle to use with the lace size. The others I have done were with fingering. Guess I will play with a couple of sizes while waiting to start. 

Glad you found us again Umoza. Glad things are in an upturn for you and DD. 

Enjoy your settling down time Ronie. Happy knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Umoza and so glad there is good healing happening.

Just left the Farmer's Market a bit early. Earlier today it was overcast and felt like rain but the sun came out shortly after the Market began which was wonderful. It gets cold so quickly now when the sun goes down and it was pretty dark by 6:30 pm so left early. Sold only 1 little thing--a cupcake amigurumi! But lots of lookers who liked what they saw. Maybe some will actually call for gifts.

Hope all is good for everyone. Will touch base when I return from the City.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Below is a pattern for a cowl which is free until tomorrow, Sunday the 26th. Super easy knit on size 15 needles. Just had to share 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brio-mio-cowl


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just had to add to all y'alls torture for new patterns:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-B-HAPPYHOLIDAYS-K-NordicHolidayPillow.pdf
http://www.willowyarns.com/App_Themes/willowyarns.com/pdfs/W00106.pdf

The first link is a double-knit pillow, second a scarf with cables and lacey eyelets. I couldn't resist the double knit project thanks to Prismaticr! Currently working on a few new patterns...with my US 0 size circulars I purchased from Deramores. Picture pending with the second pattern I went into because the stitches are working SMOOTHER than the other pattern. I think the first one needs an animal fiber blend to behave correctly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just had to add to all y'alls torture for new patterns:
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-B-HAPPYHOLIDAYS-K-NordicHolidayPillow.pdf
> http://www.willowyarns.com/App_Themes/willowyarns.com/pdfs/W00106.pdf
> 
> The first link is a double-knit pillow, second a scarf with cables and lacey eyelets. I couldn't resist the double knit project thanks to Prismaticr! Currently working on a few new patterns...with my US 0 size circulars I purchased from Deramores. Picture pending with the second pattern I went into because the stitches are working SMOOTHER than the other pattern. I think the first one needs an animal fiber blend to behave correctly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, downloaded the pattern. I have another mobius in bulky that I love, and it too knits up in a couple of hours. Can't have enough patterns. They make wonderful gifts. 

Kaixixang, some day I will double knit. Not this year though. This year is full up.  Lovely patterns.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, downloaded the pattern. I have another mobius in bulky that I love, and it too knits up in a couple of hours. Can't have enough patterns. They make wonderful gifts.


Bev, already planning on using this to make a couple of fast gifts.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm just checking in quickly. I came over to England on 9th, but due to weather cancellations of flights in London the previous day, our flight was cancelled and we couldn't get another one out until late afternoon, and we were at car rental desk when I leaned that my Mum had passed. There was a little comfort in knowing that two nurses from the Home were at her side, reading my father's love letters to her. She opened her eyes, smiled and then passed away. Her funeral service was this past Monday. My brother flew back to Canada on Wednesday. Today she would have been 97, and I just finished writing letters to some of the people's addresses we found in her address book. My hubby and I fly back home on Thursday, but we are going to the Lake District tomorrow for a couple of days for a little break. Haven't done a lot of knitting as we had a lot to take care of, but I think all is done now. Will have to try and catch up with KP when we get back.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, hugs and prayers to you and your family. So sorry you didn't get there in time. Please take the time to relax and regroup on your little break before you head back.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm just checking in quickly. I came over to England on 9th, but due to weather cancellations of flights in London the previous day, our flight was cancelled and we couldn't get another one out until late afternoon, and we were at car rental desk when I leaned that my Mum had passed. There was a little comfort in knowing that two nurses from the Home were at her side, reading my father's love letters to her. She opened her eyes, smiled and then passed away. Her funeral service was this past Monday. My brother flew back to Canada on Wednesday. Today she would have been 97, and I just finished writing letters to some of the people's addresses we found in her address book. My hubby and I fly back home on Thursday, but we are going to the Lake District tomorrow for a couple of days for a little break. Haven't done a lot of knitting as we had a lot to take care of, but I think all is done now. Will have to try and catch up with KP when we get back.
> 
> Sue


So sorry for your loss Sue. May your mom rest in peace. It does sound like the nurses reading to her helped her to pass gently. It is good you can take comfort in that. Glad you can take time to rest and unstress. Hugs ((())))


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns Kaixixang. I do like the double knit. It is another technique I want to learn.
And thank you too Chris for that pretty and quick knit cowl! They do make nice gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm just checking in quickly. I came over to England on 9th, but due to weather cancellations of flights in London the previous day, our flight was cancelled and we couldn't get another one out until late afternoon, and we were at car rental desk when I leaned that my Mum had passed. There was a little comfort in knowing that two nurses from the Home were at her side, reading my father's love letters to her. She opened her eyes, smiled and then passed away. Her funeral service was this past Monday. My brother flew back to Canada on Wednesday. Today she would have been 97, and I just finished writing letters to some of the people's addresses we found in her address book. My hubby and I fly back home on Thursday, but we are going to the Lake District tomorrow for a couple of days for a little break. Haven't done a lot of knitting as we had a lot to take care of, but I think all is done now. Will have to try and catch up with KP when we get back.
> 
> Sue


I am sorry to hear of your mother's passing, Sue. But it would seem that it was peaceful at the end, and how lovely that she was thinking of her love for your Dad. 
Take Care- your break in the Lake District will give you memories of a beautiful part of the world at a time when inevitably, your heart is sore.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Sue. My thoughts are with you.



britgirl said:


> I'm just checking in quickly. I came over to England on 9th, but due to weather cancellations of flights in London the previous day, our flight was cancelled and we couldn't get another one out until late afternoon, and we were at car rental desk when I leaned that my Mum had passed. There was a little comfort in knowing that two nurses from the Home were at her side, reading my father's love letters to her. She opened her eyes, smiled and then passed away. Her funeral service was this past Monday. My brother flew back to Canada on Wednesday. Today she would have been 97, and I just finished writing letters to some of the people's addresses we found in her address book. My hubby and I fly back home on Thursday, but we are going to the Lake District tomorrow for a couple of days for a little break. Haven't done a lot of knitting as we had a lot to take care of, but I think all is done now. Will have to try and catch up with KP when we get back.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I have been thinking of you a lot lately.. I am pleased that the nurses were so dedicated to her and helped with this time in your lives.. so hard on everyone.. I hope your get away is pleasant and that you can find peace  She lived a long and happy life I am sure. ((((( Hugs )))))) Ronie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns.. I love the pillow... I saw it the other day somewhere too .. its niggling at me and I might just have to give it a try... _LATER_ I have a few projects ahead of it!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

((((Sue))))
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm just checking in quickly. I came over to England on 9th, but due to weather cancellations of flights in London the previous day, our flight was cancelled and we couldn't get another one out until late afternoon, and we were at car rental desk when I leaned that my Mum had passed. There was a little comfort in knowing that two nurses from the Home were at her side, reading my father's love letters to her. She opened her eyes, smiled and then passed away. Her funeral service was this past Monday. My brother flew back to Canada on Wednesday. Today she would have been 97, and I just finished writing letters to some of the people's addresses we found in her address book. My hubby and I fly back home on Thursday, but we are going to the Lake District tomorrow for a couple of days for a little break. Haven't done a lot of knitting as we had a lot to take care of, but I think all is done now. Will have to try and catch up with KP when we get back.
> 
> Sue


Take care, Sue. I am so glad to hear that your mum passed in such a peaceful way. You and your family are all in my prayers.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- You have my sympathies. I've been following your comments now for quite some time because they so parallel my own mother's progress. It is too bad that you were so close but not with her, although it sounds like you can rest assured that her passing was gentle. My thoughts are with you. My wish for you is that now your heart can mend.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns! That Brio Mio Cowl looks perfect for some yarn I just got to make some arm knitting cowls - you know, quick and easy, but I don't like how the first one turned out. This will be great! Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm just checking in quickly. I came over to England on 9th, but due to weather cancellations of flights in London the previous day, our flight was cancelled and we couldn't get another one out until late afternoon, and we were at car rental desk when I leaned that my Mum had passed. There was a little comfort in knowing that two nurses from the Home were at her side, reading my father's love letters to her. She opened her eyes, smiled and then passed away. Her funeral service was this past Monday. My brother flew back to Canada on Wednesday. Today she would have been 97, and I just finished writing letters to some of the people's addresses we found in her address book. My hubby and I fly back home on Thursday, but we are going to the Lake District tomorrow for a couple of days for a little break. Haven't done a lot of knitting as we had a lot to take care of, but I think all is done now. Will have to try and catch up with KP when we get back.
> 
> Sue


Sympathies to you and your family, Sue.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I know that this a lace knitting thread which is my first love, but I wanted to share a couple of things I've been working on recently. As mentioned in earlier comments, one of my goals is to reduce my yarn stash. It happens that several years ago I came into a LARGE amount of rug yarn -- all 100% wool and many different colors and varying weights but all at least worsted weight or bigger. Last year I used probably 3/4 of the yarn making dryer balls and using the wool for the core of the balls. Now I'm down to wool that is so large that it wouldn't felt well when rolled into a ball. The first photo below is a picture of of the two yarns I just used up (the two on the left) positioned next to some worsted weight knitting wool. 

The first rug I did I worked in 6 large squares. By casting on and then decreasing each row until only 1 stitch remained. Then turning the work, adding another color and knitting back up the edge picking up 1 stitch on every other row and doing an increase. Then the squares were sewn together (I sewed them together on both sides) and finished the whole thing off with a crochet border. Finished off one large cone of yarn and made a rug about 28"x36". My Aunt say it and wanted it. 

The second rug I just finished last night. This time I knitted the rug in one piece. By using only a combination of k&P stitches, the front and back are mirrors. It ended up being about 42-44" x 62-64". As I worked this I fell in love with the yarn which was rather old (I think from the 50s or 60s). It came to me as part of the rug yarn batch, but after working with it I've become convinced that it isn't rug yarn but just a very heavy 4-ply worsted. In the 1st photo it is the middle strand. The yarn has none of the usual roughness associated with rug yarn, is clearly high-quality and was so warm on my lap when working it, that I've decided it will be a lap rug rather than a floor rug. It weighs in at about 56 oz. The yarn needs to be washed because parts of it are dirty and you might notice that in the photos.

I still have 6 large cones of rug yarn -- all heavy. If anyone has any ideas for uses, I would like to hear them. Frankly, I feel compelled to use the yarn before I can settle back down and pick up a small needle and a cobweb weight yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni please let us know how your arm knitting is going.. I think they would make perfect gifts for my daughter and son's GF.. both of them have perfect faces for things like that


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, thanks for sharing your work. I love your rugs, especially the aran one. And your mystery yarn looks amazing. How fun to find a soft and warm yarn in the midst of all.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sue,you and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle thanks for sharing.. I have seen some nice items made with extra bulky yarns.. I would spend a afternoon just browsing through patterns and see what comes up... I like a cowl, slippers, and hats in that weight yarn.. I hope others will give you more ideas.. what about a vest! one that is large and warm...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Sympathies to you and your family, Sue.


I am sorry but the message was sent before I was finished. Your mother's struggles has been a hard path for your mother you and your brother. From remembering your previous postings about your mother, her funeral can be a celebration of her life with the sharing of many happy memories.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni please let us know how your arm knitting is going.. I think they would make perfect gifts for my daughter and son's GF.. both of them have perfect faces for things like that


I liked the idea because it would work up so quickly, but it seems rather fragile because the loops are so big. It doesn't help that my hands are very large, I'm sure. I will try to send a photo in a bit of the one that I have done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle, your "rugs" are wonderful! I really like the textures you have. The 4-ply worsted one looks to nice to work with!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

((hugs)) and prayers for you Sue. So sorry to hear about your mother passing but am heartened that she had kind people with her. <3


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, the arm knitting I have seen done has 3 strands of bulky, playing with color and seems to be more of what you want it to be. Did that make sense? Like with your color, you might want to use a burgandy and a burgandy, black and cream colorway. Can't spell burgandy. I have heard that arm knitting knits up quickly, but it uses a lot of yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, the arm knitting I have seen done has 3 strands of bulky, playing with color and seems to be more of what you want it to be. Did that make sense? Like with your color, you might want to use a burgandy and a burgandy, black and cream colorway. Can't spell burgandy. I have heard that arm knitting knits up quickly, but it uses a lot of yarn.


Yes, that does make sense. After I watched the video for one strand and did this one, I saw the three strands and liked that much better. Thanks for the reminder! I was thinking of those same colors.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have so much dark Super Saver I was thinking that several strands of that would be fun. I have the Coffee, Wine, Buff and some Cream and Windsor Blue. I think a few strands of each should bulk up the piece a little  Thanks for showing the picture Toni I wasn't sure if what we see in the patterns was what it really looked like! I really like your cream color Cowl.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a quick question. How is the KAL for Ashton going to set up?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Just a quick question. How is the KAL for Ashton going to set up?


Jane will be able to answer that question when she gets back tomorrow/Sunday evening.  ...she hasn't said very much!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi All--got back from the City a bit ago and catching up on emails and KP posts. Went down to the City to do some proctoring so of course took some yarn and needles. Was sitting at my spot knitting and a woman came up to me with a large bag filled with a crochet afghan she was making from leftover yarns. We had a neat conversation about crochet (which is her craft skill), yarn resources, support sites like KP and Ravelry, etc. Definitely made the very long day go faster. By the end of the day a couple of the male workers began to approach me about the knitting. People are so shy about this even when you area sitting in the middle of a public space doing it. The sad part is that I seem to be missing a couple of balls of yarn needed for a project that I have been planning. Bummer!

Sue--so very sorry for your loss. Glad you were in the country and had that last opportunity to see her. Her transition sounds like it was peaceful: hearing those letters being read most likely helped her let go easily. That must be comforting to you and your brother. Those extra days away sound like they were sorely needed. Hope they helped.

KX--thanx for the patterns. Really like the Billow Scarf. Looks like a quick work up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like you had a great day!! 

Umoza I was wondering too.. I guess we will find out tomorrow.. I was going to cast on.. but I thought after these latest topics I would wait and see what is preferred 

I have pictures of my week and my jacket! I'll share tomorrow..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see your jacket pic Ronie.

The day yesterday was excruciatingly tiring. Only 3 hours of sleep followed by 12 hours of committed work time--mainly sitting in an air conditioned hallway on a hard seat. Having the conversation with the woman about crochet was a pleasant highlight and a great break in the monotony. Just finished frogging most of what I knit since it was the wrong yarn. Hadn't taken any crochet hooks for the baby sling that was ordered and then the yarn got lost. My son who was carrying the bag didn't notice the yarn falling out is what I think happened. This is what happens when I am doing too much that strains the body. The Farmer's market is very tiring hauling everything, setting and breaking down and then the drive to the City at night. So way too much body challenges with the frustrating result in not having what I needed for the day. But I needed the money and thought it was for 2 days as originally promised. So lots of energy for a little bit of return. I guess I am feeling the fatigue still this morning so pardon my grumpiness.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya,
So sorry for the disappointment for your weekend. Take time for you today. Sorry for the lost yarn also. That is never a happy thing. Hugs

Ronie,
Looking forward to seeing your jacket.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Bev. That is exactly what I am doing today. Looking at the horror of my house and thinking a bit of cleaning, bringing in some firewood and some food processing--just a little. A bit of knitting research on slip stitch knitting and thinking about the November Market. Yes, that is my relaxing day.l Maybe a walk in the garden to see what is there. Watching Saturday Night Fever on TV--talk about mindless! But some good dancing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it sounds like a rough day Tanya... I hope the rest of your weekend is better.. have fun with the movie.. its always a good one for a relaxing Sunday..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> it sounds like a rough day Tanya... I hope the rest of your weekend is better.. have fun with the movie.. its always a good one for a relaxing Sunday..


Here are some pics.. they are not good.. my camera stopped working right after these were taken.. I took probably 6 pictures of my son and all of them had his tongue sticking out.. I finally got one taken before he could mess it up...LOL


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely family!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a totally disagreeable day! I'm glad you're feeling a bit of energy now, though! I had to frog the work I had done on a hat in the waiting room while DH underwent some oral surgery the other day... Just stupidness on my part, but it was Lion Heart Tweed Stripes...looks great knitted, but so splitty to have to pick up and re knit... There's a special type of frustration that come from trying to make good use of "dead" time and blowing it!!!! 
I hope you're feeling more cheerful now...



tamarque said:


> Can't wait to see your jacket pic Ronie.
> 
> The day yesterday was excruciatingly tiring. Only 3 hours of sleep followed by 12 hours of committed work time--mainly sitting in an air conditioned hallway on a hard seat. Having the conversation with the woman about crochet was a pleasant highlight and a great break in the monotony. Just finished frogging most of what I knit since it was the wrong yarn. Hadn't taken any crochet hooks for the baby sling that was ordered and then the yarn got lost. My son who was carrying the bag didn't notice the yarn falling out is what I think happened. This is what happens when I am doing too much that strains the body. The Farmer's market is very tiring hauling everything, setting and breaking down and then the drive to the City at night. So way too much body challenges with the frustrating result in not having what I needed for the day. But I needed the money and thought it was for 2 days as originally promised. So lots of energy for a little bit of return. I guess I am feeling the fatigue still this morning so pardon my grumpiness.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pics, Roni... The jacket looks super on your daughter, and I think she'll really have a lot of ways to wear it.
Your son looks like a lot of fun!
Thanks for sharing!



Ronie said:


> Here are some pics.. they are not good.. my camera stopped working right after these were taken.. I took probably 6 pictures of my son and all of them had his tongue sticking out.. I finally got one taken before he could mess it up...LOL


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronni -- Your daughter looks so flamboyant in your jacket. Really liked the 2-colors and the lacy lapels. But for me, I'd go crazy with arms that were so long. The thought raced through my mind that forearm garters in the blue/green color might add a bit of flare and solve the problem of drooopy sleeves. If they were set up for closure with something like velcro then she could wear them or not as the occasion or need arose. 

Guess my mind is still swirling around after those horrific winds we had yesterday (upwards of 80 mph). All you could see was dirt in the air blowing off our dry, dry land. Of course, it seeped in everywhere there was a crack. The only good thing was we got a bit of rain toward the end of the day so the top of the ground is damp right now. That storm isn't done with us yet; we are praying for more rain.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronni -- Your daughter looks so flamboyant in your jacket. Really liked the 2-colors and the lacy lapels. But for me, I'd go crazy with arms that were so long. The thought raced through my mind that forearm garters in the blue/green color might add a bit of flare and solve the problem of drooopy sleeves. If they were set up for closure with something like velcro then she could wear them or not as the occasion or need arose.
> 
> Guess my mind is still swirling around after those horrific winds we had yesterday (upwards of 80 mph). All you could see was dirt in the air blowing off our dry, dry land. Of course, it seeped in everywhere there was a crack. The only good thing was we got a bit of rain toward the end of the day so the top of the ground is damp right now. That storm isn't done with us yet; we are praying for more rain.


The Coast got hit hard too... the Coos Bay bridge got knocked off its cement foundation!!! its closed. and also one of the workers got killed at the same time  The Docks in Port Orford were destroyed... and my hubby said the beach is a mess right now... Our home stood strong.. I have not checked the shingles yet but I am sure they are good...

Tricia did a different sleeve.. I am looking forward to see how hers turns out  thanks for the compliments...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so sorry about your mother. Prayers for everyone and Hugs for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, thanks for sharing your work. I love your rugs, especially the aran one. And your mystery yarn looks amazing. How fun to find a soft and warm yarn in the midst of all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I liked the idea because it would work up so quickly, but it seems rather fragile because the loops are so big. It doesn't help that my hands are very large, I'm sure. I will try to send a photo in a bit of the one that I have done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have never see it done before. Only heard about it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Here are some pics.. they are not good.. my camera stopped working right after these were taken.. I took probably 6 pictures of my son and all of them had his tongue sticking out.. I finally got one taken before he could mess it up...LOL


Those are great photos. Lovely offspring. Thank you for posting.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia did a different sleeve.. I am looking forward to see how hers turns out  thanks for the compliments...


I couldn't get the fur kids to model or take the pictures. My arms are too short but the jacket does seem to fit. If I did anything different it would be to do some short rows on the lapel at the back of the neck.

I couldn't get the sleeves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I love your jacket. Beautiful work and lovely colours.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, what a lovely family!! Your son looks like he's a blast to be around. Your DD is lovely. Sweet smile. I love the jacket on her. I would have trouble with the sleeves though. SO glad that it suits her. 

Tricia, I love the way your jacket turned out also. The lace work in your sleeves and panel really sets it off. Looks great!

I hope you guys don't mind if I share a few pictures again. If I am being a pain, please let me know. I'll try not to do it too often.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--love the pic of your children together. You can really see their sibling identity and feel their connection to each other. I see why you might think the jacket too big but your daughter seems to enjoy it. The lace lapels and white arms do work on the project.

Tricia--your jacket looks great. Too bad we couldn't see it full on--maybe someone can do a photo of you in the jacket or you can photo it on a hanger. Would love to see the full effect. 

Mary--Girl did you ever describe that frustration well. After frogging yesterdays yuk, I pulled out my bins of work and began to sort it out. I keep thinking about my knitting in wools and alpaca blends but found oodles of acrylics. Also took a look at all the acrylic yarn sitting here and am thinking of how to get rid of it. I no longer am doing that kind of knitting. Someone on Freecycle was looking for craft stuff for teens. Maybe will offer them some of it, especially the small leftover balls. Am also thinking of doing very small things for November Market. Now I wish I tried the tatting everyone did back in the summer. Tatted xmas tree ornaments are sounding like a good project. Maybe some crochet ornaments with metallic yarn for sparkle.

Bev--love your photos. I am finding the Fall color disappointing here. The leaves are down majorly around my house and am still waiting to see the color. Maybe up on the mountain it would be better. So, not a pain: am enjoying the color that you are capturing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--love the pic of your children together.
> 
> Tricia--your jacket looks great. Would love to see the full effect.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are stunning photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so glad I am not a pain.  I have always taken photos, but it is just now quickly becoming a passion. Thanks. We are having great color this fall. It's one of the prettier ones we've had in a while. Glad to share. 

Thanks, Toni and Norma. I am really having fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--I was looking at your Family Tree shawl again today. That chain of pearls stitch really intrigues me but am not quite getting it. Also, am trying to see if it can be done with circular knitting. When you did the k,yo,k in one stitch on the back you purled thru the back loops. But not quite understanding the yarn being carried. Am I missing something here? I would like to try that stitch so if you can provide any more info, would really appreciate it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, you have my condolences and sympathy in your loss. How lucky your mom was to have 2 caring women by her side. Many hugs and blessings to you. (Edited for spelling)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronnie, love the pics of your kids. They are fun loving! 

Tricia, thanks for the pic of your jacket. It is lovely. (What we can see, LOL)

Bev, your pics are always welcome. I was going to post a couple more of the foliage in the Poconos, but I didnt. 

Belle, I really think that you could try some nice cowls out of that heavy yarn. And hats. And headbands/ ear warmers. 

And now for pics of the cowl I just finished. It uses the Channel Island cast on and Michelle Hunter devised a Channel Island bind off that is morphed from a picot bind off. Very nice job she did.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone thanks for the nice comments.. 
Tricia that turned out really nice.. I know if I could of judged the length of the sleeves before it was put together I would of made them shorter.. yours are a great length.. and your yarn worked up nicer.. I guess that is why some of these patterns urge us to use their yarns.. 

Bev I love the pictures.. I was taking quite a few pictures of our trees on the way up the coast.. then realized the camera is broken  I should have the Cel battery this coming week. Fingers crossed that this is what the problem is! 

Chris that is very nice  I like the red and the texture.. I am sure you will get a lot of use out of it


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, I missed a day and so much has been posted!
Ronie, so glad your daughter loves the jacket just the way it is! It almost looks like a vest over a sweater with a scarf :thumbup: 

Tanya, what a rough day! Phew, hope you are getting some down time now and able to do some relaxing knitting. The stitch is the the k1,yo, k1 in one stitch, then a k1 repeat. Then on the ws, you k3 together thru the back loop and then slip1 with yarn in back. Hope this is a better explanation. Not sure how you would do it in the round. I am not really good at visualizing and to tell you the truth I just follow the pattern and have faith 

Bev, I enjoy your lovely photography. I also love taking nature pictures. Glad you are sharing!

Belle, your rugs are magnificent! I would think you might be able to maybe make a poncho with that softer yarn? 

Tricia the traveling vine lace patterns came out so pretty on your panel jacket. The colors blend so nicely as well. Wonderful work.

Chris that cowl is such a wonderful color and goes perfect with you jacket.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry for the lateness in posting this.
I am not long back from the swim meet & I'm totally pooped out. Three sessions on deck plus the 3 1/2 drive home in the rain & fog have done me in.

The new edition of the Lace Party (October 26) is available here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295032-1.html#6259380

Hopefully, things have come out as planned - I'm having trouble focusing at the moment so I can't tell for sure


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I was hoping to finish at least my Secret Garden shawl (Lily Go MKAL) over the weekend. I managed *one* row of knitting only on my SusannaIC MKAL.
I am going to wait until tomorrow to cast on my Ashton - in hopes of finishing Secret Garden tonight - if I can see straight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks again, tamarque, for all of this useful info.
(Now to go back & catch up on 5 pages of posts.)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone thanks for the nice comments..
> Tricia that turned out really nice.. I know if I could of judged the length of the sleeves before it was put together I would of made them shorter.. yours are a great length.. and your yarn worked up nicer.. I guess that is why some of these patterns urge us to use their yarns..
> 
> Bev I love the pictures.. I was taking quite a few pictures of our trees on the way up the coast.. then realized the camera is broken  I should have the Cel battery this coming week. Fingers crossed that this is what the problem is!
> ...


The yarn I used was Boutique Unforgettable. I did a little modification to make it larger and it is a good thing.

Here is a picture that may show it better. This camera takes such close up pictures it is hard to get far enough away to include all of it. I folded the legs on the table so it was on the ground.
Oops, upside down.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I really do like that Tricia. I have some Lion Brand Amazing yarn that I think I will use for the Magic Vest


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, I love that cowl. The texture and color are perfect for your jacket.

Tricia, thanks for the better pictures of your jacket. That just turned out great.

Tanya, thanks again for a great week and all the work you put into it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wonder what caused the photos to flip. I took them all the same way in just a few minutes. There must be something about the tilt or angle. This new tablet has a mind of its own with pictures, spelling and other things. 

It even removes letters and puts in spaces in strange places like it was creating a message in code. Periods appear where none were placed. Technology!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I really do like that Tricia. I have some Lion Brand Amazing yarn that I think I will use for the Magic Vest


I like that yarn for stocking caps and I have made wrist warmers with it but I have to be careful; it seems to have some wool in it


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Wonder what caused the photos to flip. I took them all the same way in just a few minutes. There must be something about the tilt or angle. This new tablet has a mind of its own with pictures, spelling and other things.
> 
> It even removes letters and puts in spaces in strange places like it was creating a message in code. Periods appear where none were placed. Technology!


I finally got a tablet and mine does the same thing - I think it likes to make up words. I post my pictures from the smartphone though since I take them with the phone

Thanks for a great 2 weeks Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Tanya, for an educational two weeks! It is so good to have options while starting and finishing our projects. :thumbup:

Great photos, Tricia! The colors and textures fit with the jacket very nicely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. Glad that the info was useful. I really enjoyed seeing other people choosing different CO's. Chris, that was great that you used the Channel Island CO. I will have to look up the matching BO that you used. It is great when we can create matching edges. 

Tricia--your jacket really is a Fall wonder(ful). Using the traveling vine lace part was a a good choice. Always so interesting to see what we all do with the same pattern. The effects are so different as if they were a different pattern to begin with.

FYI, Amazing yarn is partially wool yarn but the colors are great. And much softer while less costly than Noro yarns which are not that soft.

Chris--your cowl in red is a standout. Was just looking at a cowl I made 2 yrs ago (and had forgot about). It was a bulky yarn which made me a bit leery but I see that yours has a similar weight and bulk and that it hugs your face and neck as mine does and it looks very good. The pic as a whole is terrific with all the colors of nature and your red cowl. 

Jane--sounds like you need some rest. Save your eyes till tomorrow. Over straining them is not a good thing. We all use our eyes way too much, especially when tired and we begin to ruin them. If we do that, then where will we be with our beloved knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris! Your cowl is great! I love the texture and matching edges. Way to go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> .........
> 
> Tanya, what a rough day! Phew, hope you are getting some down time now and able to do some relaxing knitting. The stitch is the the k1,yo, k1 in one stitch, then a k1 repeat. Then on the ws, you k3 together thru the back loop and then slip1 with yarn in back. Hope this is a better explanation. Not sure how you would do it in the round. I am not really good at visualizing and to tell you the truth I just follow the pattern and have faith ......
> 
> Yes, I get it now. For some reason I was thinking Nupps and that just was not working. I also missed the slip stitch. It will be easy to carry the yarn in front of the slip stitch to create that chain effect. Now to work up a swatch and try it. Thanx so much for the info.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--just found an Amazing label. It is 53% wool


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, lots of great work and photos!! Love to see what everyone has done  See you in the next lace party.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the 2 weeks of cast ons.. I have this bookmarked!! 

Great jacket Tricia.. it is something on how it worked up with different fibers.. yours is great!! I do love the lace details..  

See everyone in the next party!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--just found an Amazing label. It is 53% wool


That explains the problems I have with it. I was gifted some and break out every time I work with it. Never thought to read the label, it is the first yarn with wool I have seen here. Guess I need to start reading labels. I got used to only having acrylic yarn available.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Tamarque for the information on cast on and cast off.

Chris, lovely cowl.

Bev, love the fall pictures.

Ronie, your jacket is pretty too. Just a little big. I am thinking of tacking the lapels to keep them in place.

I saw some unusual shawl pins at Hobby Lobby. They look like spirals of wood and you twist them to attach. I should have bought one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

* Tamarque* Can I add my thanks for an educational fortnight? It has been a very interesting read.

*Chris* I must have missed your cowl but I have scrolled back to have a look. It is lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> That explains the problems I have with it. I was gifted some and break out every time I work with it. Never thought to read the label, it is the first yarn with wool I have seen here. Guess I need to start reading labels. I got used to only having acrylic yarn available.


Unless you react to all wool...I think you were gifted non-Merino. On non-Merino...I have to have 30% or less sheep wool. Most other animal fiber doesn't make me break out or itch.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words on my cowl. 
Tamarque, here is a link to the you tube page that has that bind off. I can't seem to get on the actual page right now for Knit Purl Hunter. The whole pattern is there in the knit along section. 
http://m.youtube.com/user/knitpurlhunter


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words on my cowl.
> Tamarque, here is a link to the you tube page that has that bind off. I can't seem to get on the actual page right now for Knit Purl Hunter. The whole pattern is there in the knit along section.
> http://m.youtube.com/user/knitpurlhunter


thank you Chris. i have watched it and it looks pretty easy to do--a bit more fiddly with the go forward/go backward technique, but can see how a good rhythm can be achieved for doing it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That explains the problems I have with it. I was gifted some and break out every time I work with it. Never thought to read the label, it is the first yarn with wool I have seen here. Guess I need to start reading labels. I got used to only having acrylic yarn available.


Yep, reading labels is important. Most of what I have posted is with wool or wool blend yarns. Can you wear alpaca? Many people with reactions to wool can handle alpaca which is very soft. Of course merino wool is also soft and wearable by people with wool sensitive skin. Was just looking at some of my older yarns and was reminded of the Bernat Alpaca blend which is incredibly soft. It is about 30% alpaca, 70% acrylic.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yep, reading labels is important. Most of what I have posted is with wool or wool blend yarns. Can you wear alpaca? Many people with reactions to wool can handle alpaca which is very soft. Of course merino wool is also soft and wearable by people with wool sensitive skin. Was just looking at some of my older yarns and was reminded of the Bernat Alpaca blend which is incredibly soft. It is about 30% alpaca, 70% acrylic.


I have no idea. None of that yarn is in this area and most of it is out of my price range. I hesitate to order any of it without knowing how I will react.

Most yarn here is what you will find in most Walmart stores. There are no lys to my knowledge. Th nearest is Hobby Lobby, an 80 mile drive.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I know the feeling the local hobby lobby Is 60 miles from me.. and as far as I know there is no lys between me and it. So I go to the local thrift store and find the fiber I want knitted into a sweater and recycle it. This way I know how I will react to the fiber for $3 or 4 instead of 12 and $25.00. Or should I say I know how I will react to this combination of dye and fiber. Because I wash their soaps and perfumes out as soon as I get it home.


----------

